# Constant "EDP Other" under RING in ThrottleStop



## TheHartleyKid (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello,
I currently having a laptop using i5-8300H, GTX 1060. I'm using ThrottleStop in order to undervolt my computer, but recently i entered "Limits" section and found this board.




I tried to clear the error by clicking on "RING", but the error keeps coming back after 1-2 seconds. My question is, is this normal? And if it's not, what should i do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 18, 2019)

TheHartleyKid said:


> is this normal?


This happens on a lot of laptops so I guess it is normal.  It would be a bigger problem if it was continuously glowing red.  That would indicate that throttling was in progress.

You can try increasing the PP0 Current Limit and the IccMax values and see if this goes away.


----------



## TheHartleyKid (Nov 19, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> This happens on a lot of laptops so I guess it is normal.  It would be a bigger problem if it was continuously glowing red.  That would indicate that throttling was in progress.
> 
> You can try increasing the PP0 Current Limit and the IccMax values and see if this goes away.


This happens while it is idling, so i didn't think it is good.
It does go red while gaming though, because the temp would be around 90-95.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 19, 2019)

Did you try increasing the current limits like I recommended? 

It is common for EDP OTHER under the RING column to go red at the exact same time as PL1 or PL2 or THERMAL goes red.  In this situation, it is one of the turbo power limits or your CPU temperature that is holding you back.  

Open up the Options window and check off, Add Limit Reasons to Log File.  Press OK, go out to the main screen and turn on the Log File option.  Now go play a game for 15 minutes or half an hour.  When done, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize writing the log file.  Go into the ThrottleStop / Logs folder and attach the log file to your next post or copy and paste the log file data to www.pastebin.com or similar so I can have a look.  That will make it easier to see if you have a significant throttling problem or not.  If you have an Nvidia GPU, make sure to check this off as well in the Options window so your log will include your GPU temperatures.

Many modern gaming laptops are poorly designed.  It is not unusual for the CPU cores to run at over 90°C while gaming.  How big of an under volt are you using?  Are you under volting both the CPU core and CPU cache equally?  If you are getting those temperatures while under volting then that confirms bad design.  You can pull your laptop apart and redo the thermal paste but that might void your warranty.  

Head to Google and type in tongfang unclewebb.  This will take you to some forums that discuss laptops that can run at their full rated speed because they have better cooling by design.


----------



## techfellow (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm having the same issue, can you take a look at this log?
Undervolted both CPU core and cache to -125
I'm running a 2019 Razer blade 15.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 7, 2019)

In the Turbo Power Limits window, try setting the Turbo Time Limit to a normal value like 28 seconds.  Whatever YouTube video that says drag the time slider all the way to the right is probably wrong.

When under volting the Intel GPU, you have to under volt the iGPU Unslice equally or this under volt will be ignored.  If you are using an Nvidia GPU while gaming, under volting the Intel GPU will probably not gain you anything.

It is not normal for the PP0 Current Limit to be set to 0.  Try setting that to at least 80.  Setting it to 100 would be better yet.

Your log file is too short and it only shows a very light load on your CPU.  Do some logging while gaming for a reasonable amount of time like at least 15 minutes.  In the Options window try clicking on the Add Limit Reasons to Log File option.  You can also check the Nivida GPU option if you have one of them.  This will provide some more data so we can see if this is a big problem or not really a problem at all.

For maximum performance, set the Speed Shift EPP value to 0.  This can be edited on the main ThrottleStop screen where it says 128.

Keep in mind that a red box in Limit Reasons means that throttling is in progress.  A yellow box only means that throttling has previously taken place.  A few milliseconds of throttling is not the end of the world but it is enough to trigger a yellow box.


----------



## techfellow (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks for the tips, my results were interesting, new logs attached.

I ran throttlestop's benchmark at the beginning (Seemed to be power limiting a lot)
Then I moved forward with playing a game for 15 mins, the first few mins, I was receiving terrible fps and had low GPU temps, then all of a sudden my GPU temps jumped from 55 - 70 and my FPS jumped from 30 - to a constant 200+ 

Can you identify what's going on here?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 7, 2019)

Your log file shows that you are throttling due to the PL1 power limit.  Sometimes you are throttling and being limited to 35 Watts while other times you are being limited to 30 Watts.  This is below the rated power limit for this CPU and well below what this CPU is capable of.  You have the Turbo Boost Long Power Max value set to 60 Watts.  The CPU is not using this value so it is most likely using the secondary set of turbo power limits.

The most important one to check is the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box in the FIVR window.  It appears you have already downloaded and installed the RwDrv.sys file into your ThrottleStop folder.  Checking this box might help with the variable power limits that your CPU is being forced to use.

I previously suggested that you should try changing the PP0 Current Limit but it looks like you accidentally changed the wrong one.  Set the PP0 *Current* Limit to 80.  Do not check the PP0 Power Limit box below that and do not set this to 80.  Set the PP0 Power Limit back to 0 like it originally was.  If it is not checked, this should be OK.

After these changes, do some more testing and post some more info.  Hopefully we will have made some progress.


----------



## Samuraiwyps (Dec 13, 2019)

Again, I'm having the same issue, would you help me?
I'm running a 2018 Razer blade advanced 




Thanks in advance


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 13, 2019)

Samuraiwyps said:


> would you help me


EDP OTHER under the RING column is hyper sensitive.  Try increasing the FIVR - Core IccMax value and see if it goes away.  Crank it all the way up to 255.75 A.

Is this causing any sort of problem?  Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop, go play a game for 15 minutes or so and then exit your game and exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize the log file.  Have a look at it.  Is your CPU throttling?  Is it performing horribly?  Probably  not.  If you are not sure, attach it to your next post and I will have a look at it for you.  The more data the better.  Some throttling is not that serious.  You should be more concerned with your CPU overheating.  If it is hitting 100°C during normal use, it is getting too hot and that will limit maximum performance.


----------



## Samuraiwyps (Dec 13, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> EDP OTHER under the RING column is hyper sensitive.  Try increasing the FIVR - Core IccMax value and see if it goes away.  Crank it all the way up to 255.75 A.
> 
> Is this causing any sort of problem?  Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop, go play a game for 15 minutes or so and then exit your game and exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize the log file.  Have a look at it.  Is your CPU throttling?  Is it performing horribly?  Probably  not.  If you are not sure, attach it to your next post and I will have a look at it for you.  The more data the better.  Some throttling is not that serious.  You should be more concerned with your CPU overheating.  If it is hitting 100°C during normal use, it is getting too hot and that will limit maximum performance.



Already put the IccMax to 255.75, but the EDP OTHER keeps showing and I can't remove it. Another thing happened, when I started to run some applications, this message showed up


I don't know what it is...

There is the log anyways...

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 14, 2019)

If programs are crashing and you are getting some random errors then there is a good chance that your under volt is not 100% stable.  Can you pass the TS Bench 1024M test with 0 errors?  Testing only 1 or 2 threads is more important than full load testing.  If you pass these tests, try a 1 or 2 thread test of Prime95 or similar stress test.  Most 8750H owners are only stable at -100 mV to -125 mV.  Your under volt of  -140 mV is probably too aggressive.  

If you do some Cinebench testing, can your CPU maintain the full 39.00 multiplier for the entire test?  Probably not.  The heatsink and fan used in your laptop are not adequate to get maximum performance out of an 8750H.  Some well engineered laptops with this CPU have no problem running indefinitely at the 39.00 multiplier while other laptops will either power limit throttle or if you raise the power limits, they will get too hot and will thermal throttle.  Unless you can find a magic way to significantly improve cooling, this is what you are up against.

Your log file shows that you have reduced the CPU multiplier to 34 when loaded to try to reduce heat.  After a while, it looks like your laptop drops the PL1 power limit down to 25 Watts so the CPU throttles further.  You paid for a laptop with a 45 Watt CPU and Razer is only allowing you to use 25 Watts of that.  Shameful on their part.  You can try using the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature but I am pretty sure that this lower power limit is being set by the EC so there is no easy way to work around this issue.

Next time you go shopping, check out laptops built on the Tongfang chassis.  They have put more thought into proper cooling so you can actually run the included Intel CPU at its full rated speed.


----------



## RaulG07 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello, maybe you could help me, I would really appreciate it. In the country where I live is really hot right now, like 32c outdoors. I have a HP omen laptop with the i7 9750h processor (it comes with a 1660ti so undervolt GPU on ThrottleStop is not gonna help right?) anyway I want it undervolt the CPU to be less hot. I did all the configurations in ThrottleStop and right now is less hot but when I run the Cinebench I keep getting EDP other and PL1 on red. Can you please see my configurations maybe I did something wrong. I did tested too while playing a game for 1 hour I'll leave the log file too. Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 23, 2019)

RaulG07 said:


> In the country where I live is really hot right now, like 32°C outdoors.


I wish I lived in San Salvador.  I have to get off the computer pretty soon so I can go shovel 10 cm of snow.

Most mass produced laptops with Intel's 6 core processors (8750H & 9750H) have barely adequate cooling.  Intel lists the maximum temperature for these processors as 100°C.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Intel considers any temperature below 100°C to be safe.  HP went one step further and has reduced the PROCHOT (processor hot) temperature down to 97°C.  HP really wants to make sure that your CPU is always operating at a safe temperature.

You are using ThrottleStop to run your CPU at a reduced speed and you are already under volting your CPU.  That appears to be working correctly.  Both of these tricks help your CPU run cooler.  The only thing left is to disassemble your laptop so you can have a look at the thermal paste.  Some people use tricks like liquid metal between the CPU and heatsink.  This can improve heat dissipation so the CPU can run cooler.  On some laptops, in some countries, this might void your warranty and if you are not experienced doing this, you might damage your laptop. 

I had a look at your log file.  When gaming and you think your CPU is too hot, it is spending most of its time in the 70°C to 75°C range.  I think for 1 second it got as high as 81°C.  Most gaming laptop owners can only dream about temperatures that cool. 

If it was my laptop, I would increase the Turbo Ratio Limits back up to their default values so the CPU can run at its full Intel rated speed.  You paid for a high performance CPU so why not use it?  Stop worrying about your CPU temperature.  Modern gaming laptops are designed to run hot for extended periods of time.  Intel CPUs do a great job thermal throttling.  They are engineered to automatically slow down just enough to keep the CPU from running too hot.  They can literally adjust their speed hundreds of times per second to keep on the safe side of 100°C.

You are right.  Using ThrottleStop to under volt the Intel GPU is not going to help anything.  The Intel GPU is not being used when gaming so do not bother under volting the iGPU.

It is not unusual to see some throttling when testing with Cinebench.  It is fully loading all 6 cores so if your CPU is allowed to run at its full rated speed, it will probably get too hot and trigger thermal throttling.  To prevent this from happening, manufacturers lower the turbo power limits to prevent the CPU from consuming too much power and running too hot.  If you want your CPU to thermal throttle instead of power limit throttle, you can try increasing your turbo power limits.  In the TPL window, the Long power limit is set to 50 and the short power limit is set to 65.  Try increasing those both to 70 or 80 Watts and see what happens. 

Before checking the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature, click on the Install button and follow the directions.  The Install button in your screenshot means you still need to download the RwDrv.zip file from Mega.  After that, you need to unzip and install the RwDrv.sys file into your ThrottleStop folder so this feature will work.


----------



## RaulG07 (Dec 23, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> I wish I lived in San Salvador.  I have to get off the computer pretty soon so I can go shovel 10 cm of snow.
> 
> Most mass produced laptops with Intel's 6 core processors (8750H & 9750H) have barely adequate cooling.  Intel lists the maximum temperature for these processors as 100°C.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Wow I hope one day I get to see snow in this city it's only heat and beaches. 

Good to know that, I was worried because some days the heat goes up to 35c and I'm bit worried about my computer because I want it to last long. 

Do you recommend me to try Liquid metal? If the results are much greater I think it doesn't brother to spend some money on it. These days I bought a thermal compound, the artic mx to reapplied to my computer. And for the warranty it doesn't apply to me anymore because I bought the laptop on micro Center on NJ, they told me that warranty does not apply over other countries.

Before seeing your reply I did reconfiguration of some things and played like 4 hours with these confs. I will leave you the pictures above. And yes I'll try to increase the both power limits in TPL. 

And for the Disable and Lock Turbo Power yes I was getting an error because some driver file location, I didn't know it was that and yet you get an install button on it haha thanks

Knowing all of this, I think I'm gonna use my computer at full capacity, I know sometimes is really hot but as you said if your computer has the power why don't you use it at all and I was a bit worried of overheating damaging my laptop. Maybe I'll try the liquid metal that you said and give it a full clean from dust. Thanks for all.


----------



## mysshindra (Mar 1, 2020)

Hello, maybe you can help me as well, I would be very grateful. I bought an MSI GE63 laptop with i7-8750H and GTX 1070. Since the beginning, I have been struggling with optimizing this CPU for max performance gain without getting thermal throttle. And I soon realized that its rather impossible or maybe I havent done it the right way.

I have applied Liquid Metal from Thermal Grizzly (and yes, it was evenly applied), undervolted bot Cpu Core and Cache to -140.6 mV, set both my laptop fans to Turbor Mode ( max speed 6000 RPM), I even lower the Turbo Boost Long Power Max to 35W (which was safe for this chip according to Intel) and also applied the same number to Turbo Boost Short Power Max.

But it always thermal throttles and reach 95-97 deg Celsius at about 20min into heavy load like gaming  and when benchmarking. I feel somewhat disappointed that I couldnt get the Cpu to work at the intended speed it was designed for, hence wasting my money on the laptop. But I found this thread and now it giving me somewhat hope that you can solve my problems.

P/s: Ambient temperature is 14-18 deg Celsius because i like it cold hehehe


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2020)

A 20°C difference in peak core temperature is usually a sign that the CPU heatsink is not sitting square on the CPU.  All I can recommend is taking your laptop apart again and having a really good look at the heatsink.  Check to make sure that you did not accidentally strip a screw or something like that.  Clean everything up and put the heatsink in position and see if it sits square or if it rocks on the CPU.  Something is not quite right.  The TS Bench provides a very even load to the CPU cores.  You should not be seeing a huge temperature difference from core to core like you are seeing.


----------



## mysshindra (Mar 2, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> A 20°C difference in peak core temperature is usually a sign that the CPU heatsink is not sitting square on the CPU.  All I can recommend is taking your laptop apart again and having a really good look at the heatsink.  Check to make sure that you did not accidentally strip a screw or something like that.  Clean everything up and put the heatsink in position and see if it sits square or if it rocks on the CPU.  Something is not quite right.  The TS Bench provides a very even load to the CPU cores.  You should not be seeing a huge temperature difference from core to core like you are seeing.


I did as you said and it worked like a charm !!!!

My liquid metal has all been dried out and it makes sense that something was wrong with it and I had to clean it thoroughly and reapplied it, now under full load with TS bench, all cores sit comfortably at maximum 66 deg Celsius and that is even with turbor long pwr max increased to 55 W !!!

Thank you, you are a life saver !


----------



## Lesiu (May 11, 2020)

Hello Guys, i'm new here and i have problems with my new nitro 5 laptop i7 9750H / GTX 1660Ti / 16Gb RAM / 512Mb ssd
Here i put some screen's. can U help me ??
Sometimes Ring EDP other and Core PL2 is red


----------



## unclewebb (May 11, 2020)

Lesiu said:


> Sometimes Ring EDP other and Core PL2 is red


When PL2 lights up red in core, EDP OTHER usually lights up in red at the exact same time. Not sure why this happens but it does. The reason for throttling when these 2 light up simultaneously is always PL2. This is the long term turbo power limit. You did not post a screenshot of the TPL window so I cannot see what you have that set to. PL1 lights up in red when the CPU is being limited by the short term turbo power limit.

Short term, the CPU can operate at a higher power limit. After a while, to make sure the CPU does not overheat, it will switch to the long term turbo power limit. The turbo time limit is what controls the switch between the short limit to the long limit. This is typically set to 28 seconds. Intel recommends that the long term turbo limit be set equal to the TDP which for the 9750H is 45 Watts. Some OEMs are setting this to 60 Watts or beyond to maximize performance.

When EDP OTHER goes red across all 3 domains at the same time, that is usually caused by the PP0 Current Limit which can also be increased in the TPL window. You might also have to increase the FIVR IccMax current limits. THERMAL goes red when your CPU gets too hot and starts thermal throttling to protect against any long term damage.

Post some more pictures. If you use your computer for gaming, turn the Log File option on in ThrottleStop so you have an accurate record of your CPU's performance. Your log file will be in the ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach one to your next post.

I also like seeing some Cinebench R20 testing. This program will fully load your CPU and give a 9750H a significant work out. A log file that shows your performance running Cinebench is also valuable information.



			https://www.maxon.net/en-us/products/cinebench-r20-overview/
		


Some laptops with a 9750H can maintain the full 40.00 multiplier for the entire Cinebench benchmark. The majority of laptops throttle like crazy and fall flat on their face when running R20.

You might be able to increase your turbo power limits by using ThrottleStop but if you are already thermal throttling, you need to improve your laptop cooling first. That is why OEMs use power limits. It helps prevent the CPU from getting too hot. The default 45W long term limit for a 9750H will cause a lot of CPU throttling when the CPU is significantly loaded. With proper cooling, the same 9750H can run at full speed, reliably, at over 80W.


----------



## Lesiu (May 12, 2020)

Hello ,
Its new laptop, how can i improve cooling ?
I dont know how make Cinebench log file


----------



## unclewebb (May 12, 2020)

The 9750H has a 45 Watt TDP rating. You have set the long and short turbo power limits to 24 watts in ThrottleStop. Why?

That is what PL2 in red means. Your CPU is power limit throttling. PL2 is the short term turbo power limit. Were you following some guide?

Start by setting the short term turbo power limit to 60 and the long term limit to 45. Those are typical default values for your CPU.



Lesiu said:


> Cinebench log file


Not a Cinebench log file. A ThrottleStop log file while running Cinebench R20. Check the Log File option on the main screen of ThrottleStop. When you are finished testing, exit your game or exit Cinebench and then exit ThrottleStop. This allows ThrottleStop to finalize your log file. This file will have today's date in its name and this log file will be located in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. That file shows your CPU performance. Attach it to your next post.

Your cooling looks better than most so increase your power limits so your CPU can run like Intel intended.


----------



## Lesiu (May 12, 2020)

i make some changes but temps have increased ;/


----------



## unclewebb (May 12, 2020)

Lesiu said:


> but temps have increased


Intel CPUs can run 100% reliably up to 100°C. That is the normal thermal throttling temperature. Your laptop manufacturer has set the throttling temperature really low at 92°C so your CPU can never reach its full rated temperature. This means that your CPU temperature should never be a concern. It will always be forced to run well within spec.

Modern laptops with Intel 6 core CPUs run hot. Even low power laptops will run at over 90°C. It is just the way it is in 2020. Why not set the Speed Shift Max value back to the default setting which is 45. Setting this to 34 is limiting your CPU performance.

Your laptop is able to handle a 45W CPU. Why not use your laptop as Intel intended? It is not going to blow up or quickly die. You can use the latest version of ThrottleStop to try and increase the PROCHOT temperature back up to 100°C (Intel spec). Just download, unzip and copy the new ThrottleStop.exe into your ThrottleStop folder.






						ThrottleStop 875 b4.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				




If this scares you, do not use the PROCHOT Offset feature that is in the Options window. Intel sets PROCHOT Offset to 0, not 8. I would use this feature and I would also bump the long term power limit up to 50W or 55W. Holding your CPU to 45W sacrifices a lot of performance. This is not necessary. The thermal throttling temperature will protect your CPU.


----------



## Lesiu (May 12, 2020)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply.
mainly wanted to reduce the CPU temperature. I have been using the laptop for a short time and in comparison to my PC I consider temperatures to be high. By using throttlestop I wanted to lower the temperature.

I set long power max to 50, short power to 60 and for now everything is ok. max temperature around 84 degrees.

Will lowering voltages lower temperatures?


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2020)

Lesiu said:


> in comparison to my PC I consider temperatures to be high.


That is correct. When you shove one of Intel's 6 core CPUs into a laptop and cover it with a tiny heatsink compared to a desktop, it is going to run hot. Temperatures up over 90°C are perfectly normal. At your laptop's default settings, your CPU will thermal throttle when it hits 92°C so everything is OK as is.



Lesiu said:


> Will lowering voltages lower temperatures?


Yes. Lowering voltages will lower power consumption and that should result in lower temperatures. Sometimes it does not make a huge difference. Many laptops adjust the CPU fan speed so you might see lower temperatures or less fan noise or a little of both.

The default turbo ratios when 1 or 2 cores are active is 45 and 44. When 1 or 2 cores are active, your CPU is not overheating so I do not see the need to lower these values. Using the 40 multiplier whether 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 or 6 cores are active is perfectly fine but you are sacrificing performance when you really do not need to do so.

The new PROCHOT Offset feature might be useful for you. It was included in ThrottleStop so a user can run their CPU at whatever temperature they like, within Intel spec of course. I prefer full performance and maximum temperatures but you can also do the opposite.  If you do not want to see your CPU go over 75°C then all you need to do is set a PROCHOT Offset value of 25.

100°C - 25 = 75°C

Your CPU will start thermal throttling at this temperature so no matter what software you run, it will not exceed this temperature. Your CPU will slow down to a crawl if it has to so it does not exceed this temperature. Have a look in the Options window. The latest ThrottleStop version that I posted a download link to above has this new feature.







Some laptops lock the adjustable PROCHOT (processor hot) feature. If you see a black dot in that red box, this feature is locked. If it is not locked, it might be just what you are looking for without having to fine tune the power limits. Setting PROCHOT Offset will give you full control of your CPU temps.


----------



## Lesiu (May 13, 2020)

Unfortunately, the field is blocked.

I would prefer a temperature of 75-80

situation below with multiplier 40


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2020)

Your log file shows that your cooling system can keep your CPU at 80°C when power consumption is at 45W. Set the long and short turbo power limits to 45W and your problem is solved.

Another possibility is to leave your power limits at 45W and 60W but reduce the turbo time limit. This will allow the CPU to run fast for a short period of time before switching to the lower power limit. If you are using the default 28 seconds, try cutting that in half to 14 seconds or somewhere around there.



Lesiu said:


> I would prefer a temperature of 75-80


Those temperatures are not any safer than 90°C. All of these temperatures are "safe operating temperatures" according to Intel. If you disagree with Intel or just want a cool CPU, you can set the turbo power limits however you like to achieve your goal. Less power equals less performance and a cooler CPU. Find a compromise that works best for you.


----------



## miino82 (May 17, 2020)

Dear Unclewebb,

Thank you so much for posting your responses to everyone here, it has been a huge help for me in figuring out how to configure my setup. Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Adrianis (May 21, 2020)

Dear *unclewebb,*
Thank you very much for all your posts were you explain to everybody what to do and how to it properly .
I am a i7 9750h CPU owner in a Rog Strix Scar 3 case and it was running damn` hot . After I found this thread things became a little bit more easy for me. Next couple of days I will post screenshots with my settings in ThrottleStop.

Cheers , stay safe u all .


----------



## DarkByteZero (May 22, 2020)

Hi unclewebb,
So I have a Macbook Bootcamp setup with i9-9880H and an eGPU, basically, everything works until I run the CPU at high load. Then the CPU always peaks at 100c and performs less stable. I notice that when I get from 100 FPS to 50 or less and shortly after that it jumps up again, I would like to make the CPU run more stable with Turbo Boost enabled. Ah and EDP Other constantly flashes red if the CPU is doing something even in idle, Throttle if I do high CPU load. And VR Current sometimes. The Log File is 5 min in a game and one TS Bench at the end. Is there anything I can do?

I would appreciate all help


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2020)

@DarkByteZero - In the log I see the CPU multiplier dropping down to 23 at times which is equivalent to the base multiplier for a 9880H. Have you tried enabling Speed Shift in the TPL window? If this works, you will see SST in green on the main ThrottleStop screen. If you see SST, check the Speed Shift EPP box and adjust EPP to 0 for maximum performance. Set EPP to 80 if you are interested in a balanced profile where the CPU clocks down when lightly loaded. This might prevent the CPU from dropping down to the 23 multiplier. These drops might be caused by a voltage regulator that heats up and cannot cope.

Your CPU has a 45W TDP rating. In a well designed chassis, it is capable of so much more. An adequate heatsink, fan and power delivery are all important. Your Mac is struggling to control what this CPU is capable of.  The log file shows lots of EDP and TEMP related throttling with the CPU running at 40W to 45W. For a smooth gaming experience, try decreasing the long term turbo power limit from 100W down to about 35W.  Also reduce the short power limit to about 45W. You might have to decrease the turbo time limit too. The chassis and power delivery circuits cannot handle much more than this for any sustained period of time.


----------



## DarkByteZero (May 22, 2020)

Okay I changed the settings, the CPU is still at 80c while doing like nothing, and EDP Other permanently blinking. (With Speed Shift 0, Speed Shift 80 works better. )


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2020)

DarkByteZero said:


> the CPU is still at 80c while doing like nothing


Open up the C States window (C10 button). When your computer is idle, are any of the C States being used? If you see 0.0 for all of them, that is why your CPU is running so hot when idle. I am not sure how to enable the C states on a Mac running BootCamp.

Try running another log file while gaming. Are there still multiplier drops down to 23.00?


----------



## DarkByteZero (May 22, 2020)

With Speed Shift 80 it runs much cooler, i will make a new log. And yeah i think the C States are used idk xD


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2020)

The package C states appear to be disabled but at least the core C states are working. 

Check the Task Manager Details tab. Organize the running tasks by CPU Usage. You seem to have a lot of stuff running in the background which adds heat.


----------



## DarkByteZero (May 22, 2020)

oh god this time i had BD PROCHOT throttle, and i have no idea what is overheating... i dont even use the dGPU.


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2020)

The log file looks ugly. Any sensor can send a signal down the BD PROCHOT line which will throttle your CPU down to 800 MHz. You can use ThrottleStop to disable BD PROCHOT but this is your decision, at your own risk. I am not going to make any recommendations when I do not know what sensor is complaining. 

If it was my computer, I would disable BD PROCHOT without a second thought. Your CPU will still thermal throttle if it gets too hot. Disabling BD PROCHOT only blocks external sensors from triggering throttling.


----------



## DarkByteZero (May 22, 2020)

Could it be the Voltage Regulator Module? Is there any way to know wich sensor is overheating?


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2020)

Unless you are the guy that engineered this laptop, it is very difficult to find out what sensor is feeding info into the BD PROCHOT line. The voltage regulator current and temp trigger separate warnings within Limit Reasons so probably not either of those.


----------



## DarkByteZero (May 22, 2020)

I've watched a video, someone said that this would help with Temp for the current 16" MBP. At first glance the temp looks good.


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2020)

If your laptop has some serious issues with the power limit set to 35W, increasing that limit to 48W is going to make your problem worse.

Time to roll the dice. Clear BD PROCHOT and see how it goes. That combined with the 35W limit should be OK.


----------



## DarkByteZero (May 22, 2020)

I'm really wondering if something is broken, the CPU is at max 70-80c and then BD PROCHOT Throttle begins, all sensors I can look are below 70 degrees and the laptop does not feel really hot. Was with 48W tho


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2020)

It does not have to be a temperature sensor feeding into BD PROCHOT. It could also be power related. That is why most people disable BD PROCHOT. It is often times a bad sensor of some sort that triggers this.


----------



## DarkByteZero (May 22, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> If your laptop has some serious issues with the power limit set to 35W, increasing that limit to 48W is going to make your problem worse.



Ok i set it to 35 but should i keep Turbo Limit Time at lowest like the guy said ?

BD PROCHOT is still an issue...


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2020)

The turbo time limit controls how long the CPU runs at the short turbo power limit before switching to the long turbo power limit. Your screenshot shows that both long and short power limits were set to the same value, 48. In that situation, it makes no difference what the turbo time limit is set to. If you are using 35W and 45W then sure, try reducing your time limit to maybe 4 seconds.


----------



## DarkByteZero (May 22, 2020)

Turbo Boost Short is disabled, at least I thought that the checkmark next to it controls that?


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2020)

When that box is not checked, I have no idea what value the CPU will use for turbo boost short. It might use a default value or it might continue to use the last value that it was set to.

I always recommend checking this box so the CPU knows what value you want to use without any ambiguity.


----------



## DarkByteZero (May 22, 2020)

I will try that config now

EDIT: 
I will go to sleep now, at least I got a stable run of 3DMark Time Spy Bench without BD PROCHOT. 
Later I will call Apple and ask them about this issue because I actually think that all these problems occur because of Bootcamp. On Mac OS the thing runs 90-98c without even thinking about a throttle ...

Good Night


----------



## Sambor11 (May 23, 2020)

I just download and run Cinebench r20. Is anything what I should adjust on my settings? Is essential to install in FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits or just check the box?


----------



## unclewebb (May 23, 2020)

Your CPU is using the 34 multiplier when all 4 cores are active. Everything looks OK. If you are not having any throttling problems, it is not necessary to use the Disable and Lock feature. Your Cinebench R20 score looks normal for a 7700HQ.

The Intel GPU and iGPU Unslice voltages need to be set equally.


----------



## Klnv (May 27, 2020)

Hi, could you please take a look at these? i'm hoping to find a sweet spot between performance and battery life, its a work device, not going to be gaming on this at all. It's a dell latitude 7285 i5-7Y57 2 in 1 laptop.


----------



## neimos (May 29, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> When that box is not checked, I have no idea what value the CPU will use for turbo boost short. It might use a default value or it might continue to use the last value that it was set to.
> 
> I always recommend checking this box so the CPU knows what value you want to use without any ambiguity.



Hi unclewebb,

I have the exact setup as DarkByteZero intel i9-9880H. I have been working on this for a week now and I have tried almost everything. I would appreciate if you can give me couple of ideas. First of all, I have tried throttlestop a lot worked like a charm. I see exact limits EDP ring and core on an off and during game it is usually red. But I could not get a consistent CPU clock speeds even with speedshift. My TDP settings are 25 Watts for short and long and I enabled speedshift in OpenCpu and i am getting a desired clock speed of 3GHz all throughout. When I play a game (Apex Legends), the CPU and GPU runs at 3GHz and 1.3GHz and then GPU clock starts to go down to 300 MHz and after a while BDrochot is triggered and I ran down to 800 MHz and game becomes unplayable.

I attachted the waveforms using afterburner. While BDROCHOT is being triggered, the computer temperatures are around 70C so I have no clue why it is being triggered at all.

Ps: Also I have tried to turn off Hyperthreading - using Process Lasso - did not work.
Also used MorePowerTool to increase the GPU min freq to 600MHz, lower its max to 900MHz and power limit to 35Watt-40Watt - None helped me.

I am scared to turn off BDrochot as it can damage the computer? (or at least I am thinking so, so never touched it yet) Do you have any suggestions ?

Thanks



DarkByteZero said:


> I will try that config now
> 
> EDIT:
> I will go to sleep now, at least I got a stable run of 3DMark Time Spy Bench without BD PROCHOT.
> ...



Have you spoken with Apple Care? I doubt they have much knowledge about this but if they return/exchange can you let us know ?

Ps: Others have used what I have done and almost no one is reporting the same things in terms of BD PROCHOT killing our clock speeds.


----------



## Max(IT) (May 31, 2020)

I don't think Apple is going to give you any support about a Windows behavior  
BTW there is no way an i9-9880H could give you max performance in a 35W environment. No way at all. The CPU is designed for a TDP of 45W, and that means at base frequency. Under load it could easily pass 60W.
If Apple, with its obsession for "thin & light", had opted for a TDP-down configuration of 35W, an option on the 9880H, your notebook will be crippled down by that choice. No point in buying an high end configuration with the i9-9880H, paying $2799 + VAT for that, when in 35W you can't even really fit the "base" i7-9750H.


----------



## neimos (May 31, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> I don't think Apple is going to give you any support about a Windows behavior
> BTW there is no way an i9-9880H could give you max performance in a 35W environment. No way at all. The CPU is designed for a TDP of 45W, and that means at base frequency. Under load it could easily pass 60W.
> If Apple, with its obsession for "thin & light", had opted for a TDP-down configuration of 35W, an option on the 9880H, your notebook will be crippled down by that choice. No point in buying an high end configuration with the i9-9880H, paying $2799 + VAT for that, when in 35W you can't even really fit the "base" i7-9750H.



I don't see what your point is. We are talking about limiting power usage to avoid thermal limitations. My point is game is using 40-50% of the CPU. hence base frequency TDP power limitations, can dissipate power in the range of  20W and increase the clock speed around  3GHz and you are dissipating 25W - I do obtain a good 3 GHz constant clock speed. 

We are talking about long time sustainable clock speeds - this is an issue with any laptop some will experience mroe than others, but I am pointing out what the bottleneck is - GPU not the CPU. I am trying to figure out, how I can solve this issue.


----------



## Max(IT) (May 31, 2020)

neimos said:


> I don't see what your point is. We are talking about limiting power usage to avoid thermal limitations. My point is game is using 40-50% of the CPU. hence base frequency TDP power limitations, can dissipate power in the range of  20W and increase the clock speed around  3GHz and you are dissipating 25W - I do obtain a good 3 GHz constant clock speed.
> 
> We are talking about long time sustainable clock speeds - this is an issue with any laptop some will experience mroe than others, but I am pointing out what the bottleneck is - GPU not the CPU. I am trying to figure out, how I can solve this issue.


My point is you spent a lot of money for a CPU not being exploited at all due to idiotic design choices. Do you really think a "good 3 GHz constant clock speed" on a i9-9880H is a good result ?
If you are happy, good for you, but it is not.
A good CPU like that should stay around 4 GHz while used (the maximum all cores speed is 4.1 GHz). 3 GHz is ridiculously low.
My i7-9750H, which is an inferior CPU, is running around 3.7/4 GHz all cores while gaming, and the sustainable TDP is 90W, not the ridiculous 35W figure Apple imposed on its computer.
Yes, battery life on MacBooks usually is very good because of that, I agree, but then I can see no point in invest a lot of money on a i9-9980H when BY DESIGN you laptop is not even good to exploit the base i7-9750H model.

PS: please don't get me wrong. I love Apple products, my daily driver for my on-the-go job is a Macbook Pro 13" 2019, and I can't really live without MacOS. I'm not an hater and I've been defined as a "fanboy" on other forums, but when high-performance computers are involved, Apple (sadly) cannot get their things together. Their obsession about form is a limit.


----------



## algrenfrancis (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi all,

I just gotten my Lenovo Legion Y7000, i7-9750h with 1660ti, 1TB SSD.
I kept getting this limit prompts during startups only (as per attached pictures)

And seldom but randomly during idle or playing local videos, i will get thermal or BD Prochot (never both at the same time) on my  CORE.

Is there something wrong with my CPU?


----------



## Max(IT) (Jun 7, 2020)

algrenfrancis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just gotten my Lenovo Legion Y7000, i7-9750h with 1660ti, 1TB SSD.
> I kept getting this limit prompts during startups only (as per attached pictures)
> ...


you should show FIVR and TPL screenshots ... but it seems fine to me.


----------



## algrenfrancis (Jun 7, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> you should show FIVR and TPL screenshots ... but it seems fine to me.



Thanks for replying, attached are the screeshot. Ive UV both the CPU Core and Cache to -135.7mV, thats all i did for TS
As well as using the MSI Afterburner, my CPU at 32% usage hits 93C. It hits thermal throttling at random during idle or low usage.

Im worried that there is problem with the heatsink or some problem with the thermal efficiency of this set. T.T
It is normal for the temperature to go up during startup and hence the prompt in the limits page?


----------



## Max(IT) (Jun 7, 2020)

algrenfrancis said:


> Thanks for replying, attached are the screeshot. Ive UV both the CPU Core and Cache to -135.7mV, thats all i did for TS
> As well as using the MSI Afterburner, my CPU at 32% usage hits 93C. It hits thermal throttling at random during idle or low usage.
> 
> Im worried that there is problem with the heatsink or some problem with the thermal efficiency of this set. T.T
> It is normal for the temperature to go up during startup and hence the prompt in the limits page?


In the FIVR and TPL everything seems to be ok (and you have a good notebook with no artificially enforced TDP limits).
Spikes in temperatures during the boot are normal, even if 94° is a little bit high (on my system sometimes I have 85° during the startup, but I have also some flags).
The thing I noticed is your CPU is basically keeping 4/4.2 GHz all the times, even if Speed Shift EPP is correctly set at 84 (a good value for performance).
It is weird, like you have an app in background keeping the CPU from idling.
On my system during low loads (like now, browsing the web) the frequency constantly move from 900 Mhz to 4.1 GHz.





this is my typical behavior , for instance.


----------



## algrenfrancis (Jun 7, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> In the FIVR and TPL everything seems to be ok (and you have a good notebook with no artificially enforced TDP limits).
> Spikes in temperatures during the boot are normal, even if 94° is a little bit high (on my system sometimes I have 85° during the startup, but I have also some flags).
> The thing I noticed is your CPU is basically keeping 4/4.2 GHz all the times, even if Speed Shift EPP is correctly set at 84 (a good value for performance).
> It is weird, like you have an app in background keeping the CPU from idling.
> ...



Weeew, cant seems to find whats making my CPU work at that speed all the time. T.T


----------



## Max(IT) (Jun 7, 2020)

algrenfrancis said:


> Weeew, cant seems to find whats making my CPU work at that speed all the time. T.T


If you take a look there is a huge difference between my idle temperature (41°) and your.
That's just because of the CPU working at full speed constantly.
If I set EPP to 0, my CPU would do the same and the temperature would be like your, so I dont think your heatsink has any issue.


----------



## algrenfrancis (Jun 7, 2020)

I realise the max clock speed and increases in temperature is due to plug in or the power.
Cant seems to edit the settings for performance in the power plan for plug in.. T.T


----------



## Vinay saini (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello unclewebb after reading the entire thread i tried to apply this on my laptop (acer nitro 5) and attaching the results (laptop is charging mode during all log files results)
the problem is that when my laptop is fully charged(100%) + EPP=90 in this case only there is no EDP/pl2 and laptops performance is constant while playing CSGO.
but if i decrease EPP for best performance and set it too EPP=0 there is PL2 in log files(attaching log file) and my FPS drops ingame(laptop fully charged)
and if my laptop is not fully charged then mostly there is EDP in my log files on both EPP=0 and EPP=90 and FPS DROPS badly in game
i tried increasing the TPL from 45,52 to 50,60 issue is the same please help


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 19, 2020)

@Vinay saini - Some Acer laptops set their own power limits internally that ThrottleStop and Intel XTU do not have access to. When a manufacturer sets internal power limits, these power limits will take precedence over anything you set in ThrottleStop.

Based on your logs it looks like Acer is setting a low current limit when you are plugged in and charging. This will prevent your CPU and maybe your GPU too from reaching maximum performance. Doing things like this allows manufacturers to ship their laptops with barely adequate power supplies. Your power supply does not seem to be engineered to both fully power your CPU and GPU and charge your battery at the same time.

The next problem is the cooling solution that Acer is using is barely adequate. Intel recommends that OEMs use adequate cooling so the thermal throttling temperature can be set at the Intel specified value of 100°C. Acer cut corners and has set the thermal throttling temperature at 92°C. If this is causing thermal throttling, it will prevent your CPU from reaching maximum performance. In the EPP=0 Fully charged log file, CPU and GPU performance seems fairly consistent but the CPU is constantly bouncing off the 92°C thermal throttling limit that Acer has set. The log file shows a lot of PL2 throttling so my guess is that when your laptop reaches these sort of temperatures, Acer starts to lower the short term turbo power limit. Thermal throttling or power limit throttling does not really matter. Throttling is throttling and this will interfere with smooth game play.

In your EPP=90 and fully charged log file, the CPU is mostly running at just over 3000 MHz. This reduces power consumption and heat so the CPU does not have to resort to any throttling. This probably results in smoother game play but your CPU is only running at three quarters of its rated speed. 

Your laptop is under designed. It is power, current and temperature limited, at values well below the Intel spec for a 9750H. There is nothing you are going to be able to do to get maximum performance out of it.

The 9750H can use different voltages for the core and cache. I would set the cache to -130 mV and then start reducing the core voltage and see how far you can go. Use Cinebench R20 for testing purposes. Some users see improvements with the core as low as -200 mV. Avoid any BIOS updates. Many laptops are losing CPU voltage control with some of the latest BIOS updates. Imagine how poorly your computer would run if voltage control was not an option.

You can also redo the thermal paste. It might help a little with your CPU temperatures but this alone is not going to magically transform an inadequate heatsink and fan.


----------



## Vinay saini (Jul 19, 2020)

Okay sir thank you for your kind response. Will try different voltages for core and cache hope things get somewhat better


----------



## Vinay saini (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello sir hope you are doing well
Is there any way i can increase throttling temperature from 92 to 100 ..? 
Please tell.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 23, 2020)

Vinay saini said:


> Is there any way i can increase throttling temperature from 92 to 100 ..?


If you look in the Options window, it appears that your BIOS has locked the PROCHOT Offset feature. The black dot to the right of where it says Lock PROCHOT Offset indicates that the CPU is already locked. Once locked, there is no way for software to change this value so your CPU is stuck thermal throttling at 92°C 

Default 100°C - 8°C PROCHOT Offset = 92°C


----------



## Ellusive (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello 
I am new here. A few months ago, got myself a gaming laptop, The Omen 17 - 2019 version , i7-9750h, rtx 2070, 16g ddr and so on ..
I tried undervolting and it went great for a while, kept a constant -150 mv for core and cache, and a constant 4.1Mhz clock under heavy load, temps would spike near 80 degrees mark, with fans at  max speed, and that was fine since i use headphones all the time. 
But after that , a couple of weeks ago, I did a Bios update, cause omen had it for me, and I heard these things  are good for the temps
I know now I should`ve left it alone , since my laptop was running pretty well.
Not I have all sorts of errors in Ts bench and the laptop is just unstable, seems to stop by itself, restarts by itself , even if I pause a gamelike RDR2 and go take a shower, even now as I am typing , it just restared by itself.

Here are some screens of my setup 

These are the errors I get when I try to run TSbench


----------



## october3 (Aug 4, 2020)

I signed on to say thanks for Throttlestop to unclewebb,so thanks! got the info on your program and instructions from bobofalltrades youtube channel

Ellusive maybe the new bios locked out undervolting?

I have a new 2020 Omen 15 with i7-10750H and it can't be under-volted, that not available in bios F01, but I was able to follow the instructions for throttlestop to reduce the CPU temp considerably

I have the PL1 at 30watts and PL2 38watts, and it runs stable and cool at 3.9GHz when the EPP value is set at zero.
Made a big difference as stock was hitting the 98deg C on couple of cores when stress testing and the fans were going to max when gaming.

Fantastic program, thanks again.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 4, 2020)

@Ellusive - Lesson #1. A manufacturer recommended BIOS update does not always improve the user experience. I know most enthusiasts have that itch to update everything but when it comes to updating the BIOS, I would avoid it if my computer was running OK. 

The last screenshot that shows PL1 and EDP OTHER lighting up in red are telling you that your CPU is throttling because of the long term turbo power limit. Your ThrottleStop settings are all OK. The problem is that the 9750H has a 45W TDP rating. Long term, your HP computer is enforcing this 45W limit. There are no changes you can make in ThrottleStop to prevent this from happening. Perhaps when you were using the previous BIOS, HP was not enforcing this limit. All I know is that HP is doing this now. I would try going back to the previous BIOS version if that is possible.

If you are having stability issues, you need to significantly reduce your undervolt settings. The settings that were OK with the previous BIOS version might not work great with the new BIOS. Take a big step back. Maybe try -100 mV for the cache and -150 mV for the core. Try these settings for a day or two. Make sure all of your stability issues are gone before undervolting more than this.


----------



## Ellusive (Aug 5, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @Ellusive - Lesson #1. A manufacturer recommended BIOS update does not always improve the user experience. I know most enthusiasts have that itch to update everything but when it comes to updating the BIOS, I would avoid it if my computer was running OK.
> 
> The last screenshot that shows PL1 and EDP OTHER lighting up in red are telling you that your CPU is throttling because of the long term turbo power limit. Your ThrottleStop settings are all OK. The problem is that the 9750H has a 45W TDP rating. Long term, your HP computer is enforcing this 45W limit. There are no changes you can make in ThrottleStop to prevent this from happening. Perhaps when you were using the previous BIOS, HP was not enforcing this limit. All I know is that HP is doing this now. I would try going back to the previous BIOS version if that is possible.
> 
> If you are having stability issues, you need to significantly reduce your undervolt settings. The settings that were OK with the previous BIOS version might not work great with the new BIOS. Take a big step back. Maybe try -100 mV for the cache and -150 mV for the core. Try these settings for a day or two. Make sure all of your stability issues are gone before undervolting more than this.





Thank you for your fast reply. I am in contact now with HP support, waiting for the previous version of bios, hopefuly I can rollback and everything will be fine. 
It`s a common issues with HP pavilion and Omen laptops since the new bios came out, the forums at HP are filled with this problem.

I`ll post as soon as I get answers from them
Cheers!


----------



## Ellusive (Aug 7, 2020)

OK so, there is no way I can rollback to the previous version of BIOS, I can roll back to a version from June , I did that, and it doesn`t help , I wanted the stock version, the one from april but its impossible, since HP locked the option to reload bios from flash drive or any other option.
i reduced the undervolt, tpl and modified most of my settings in Throttlestop, I still get the same problem with TPL and EDP flashing. I don`t get it , since the turbo ratios are lower , the clock speeds are at 3.4 / 3.5 or 3.6 , and that should be more than enough since on HWID it shows that the cpu is constantly pulling over 45w, why do I still get this damn errors and why my clock speeds go down to 3,1Mhz / 3,2 Mhz ?

Am I doing something wrong ? reduced the undervolt, change the TPL , changed the turbo limits , I figure less Mhz, means less power ...but still  the same issue occurs.

These are my screenshots

Note : on the last 3 screenshots I tried something else , I clicked on the performance profile of the Omen command centre, which from my understandings allows the cpu to pull more power from the source, it`s by 0.3/0.4 w , I don`t even understand how that even makes a difference since in screenshot 4 , you can clearly see that it`s pulling arround 48/49w , and on performance profile its pulling the same, the difference is on performance profile I don`t get the errors. I`m baffled.
I don`t even know if undervolt does anything at this point, besides the fact that I used it to lower my clock speeds.

It`s a bloody shame, I went from 3.9Mhz / 4.1 Mhz cpu speeds  and temps arround 76/78 degrees to 3.4Mhz and 80 degrees  just because of some stupid update


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 8, 2020)

Ellusive said:


> the performance profile of the Omen command centre


That seems to have increased the turbo power limits. Increase the multiplier back to default specs and see at what power level you start to get PL1 or PL2 throttling. The performance profile might be good for 55W instead of the default 45W.

Have you done any Cinebench R20 testing yet? Some of these CPUs appreciate a much larger CPU core undervolt compared to the cache.


----------



## Ellusive (Aug 8, 2020)

I`ve done -200 on core and 130.5 on cache , the multiplier is set by default at 26, should I leave this alone ? I have no ideea what it does, I`ve done all the testing I could, it runs well for a bout 30 seconds, after that power throttles back to 3.1Mhz / 3.2 Mhz. I have no ideea why this is happening, I lowered the turbo ratio limits to 37,37 / 36.36 / 35,35 ...and as I did that , noticed that it pulls lower power from the source. More Mhz , more power, but more power throttle, low turbo ratios means lower power, again power throttling .

I am baffled. I have no ideea what else to do ....

On cinebench r20 , it goes well for about 20 secs, then it power throttles back to 3.1MHz / 3.2Mhz , the final score 2665 , that`s with the turbo ratio limits at 37/36/35 which lowers the performance pretty much. 

On the other hand, I tried the opposite, maxing out the turbo ratio limits to 45/44/43/42/41/40 as they were by default, on the performance profile, I was able to pull 75W, so I don`t know what to think anymore. did a bench in cinebench and got a score of 3096, while the cores all stayed at 3.9/4.0 Mhz clock, no power throttle. when I ran the same test in TS bench, got a bunch of errors, no power throttle but errors after errors.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 8, 2020)

Ellusive said:


> then it power throttles back to 3.1MHz


I think you mean 3.1 GHz. 
3.1 MHz would be some pretty extreme throttling.

When your computer starts to throttle, what does Limit Reasons show and what does it report for power consumption? Long term, you might be limited to 45W no matter you do. For a short period of time, you might be able to get beyond this limit. Long term, probably not.


----------



## Ellusive (Aug 8, 2020)

Yeah, sorry about that, got a bit confused there.
Under the limits tab, when it power throttles, I see PL1, EDP OTHER. no blinking yellow, just turns red all of a sudden and cores go back from 3.5Ghz to 3.1 Ghz 
I`ve done two profiles, one is for easy tasks, set the turbo ratio limits 37,37/36,36/353,35 and ran all tests on performance profile, no termal throttle or power throttle, cinebench score 2645 so all is good there, the other profile I set up for hard gaming sessions, all turbo ratios are 45/44/43/42/41/40, on this profile the clock speed stay and 3.9Ghz which is not bad, temps spike up to 75/80 degrees. I assume those are normal temps. The undervolt for both of these profiles is the same -260 mv on the core , -130 mv on cache, disabled lock turbo ratio power limits, the thing is that the undervolt does absolutely nothing. I get the same temps with or without it. Turned throttlestop off, did the ts bench, check temps on HWID, did cinebench R20 , same temps with or without undervolt. 

Overall, I will like to thank you for your patience and for this amazing program that you created. I hope someday, the idiots from HP and other manufacturers will leave the cpu as it is and stop messing with BIOS updates and voltages so we can enjoy what we payed for.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 8, 2020)

Ellusive said:


> the undervolt does absolutely nothing


If you are being power limit throttled, reducing the voltage will allow the CPU to run faster. If power consumption is limited to the same value (45W), you will not see any difference in temperatures. The same amount of heat needs to be dissipated.



Ellusive said:


> Turned throttlestop off


If you are talking about the Turn On - Turn Off button, this setting does not reset your voltages. To reset your voltages, you have to tell ThrottleStop to set your offset voltages to zero. Create a profile, check the FIVR - Unlock Adjustable Voltage box and set your offset voltages to zero. Press the Apply button. Check the monitoring table in the top right corner of the FIVR window. The Offset column shows what voltages your CPU is currently using. Run Cinebench R20. You will definitely see a temperature or performance difference between zero offset voltage and the offset voltages that you are using.


----------



## og_me (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello,
I'm new to under volting. I've undervolted my CPU, CPU Cache and my GPU. I've also played around with other settings for performance. I usually use this laptop for school, but i also like doing so light gaming. Whenever I am idle I always have "EDP OTHER" on the core, gpu and ring. When i ran Cinebench R20, my scores were awfully bad.(1166) Under limit reason when running the test EDP OTHER under ring goes red and pl1 under core also does. Im not sure why this happens becuase i think I have the right settings. Here are my photos. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2020)

In the ThrottleStop TPL window, Turbo Boost Long Power Max is set to 15W. During a longer benchmark like Cinebench R20, you are telling your CPU to throttle and slow down so it does not exceed 15W. Your CPU is doing exactly what you are telling it to do.

Some laptops will allow you to increase the long term turbo power limit. Some laptops are locked down so increasing this in ThrottleStop will not accomplish anything. If you want to find out what your laptop is capable of, increase this limit to 20W and check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option. Run Cinebench again. Do you still see PL1 lighting up red in ThrottleStop? Does this still happen at 15W or is PL1 happening at 20W now instead of 15W?

Your Intel GPU undervolt is probably not doing anything. You need to also undervolt the iGPU Unslice if you want this to work.


----------



## og_me (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks for your reply,
I changed the Turbo Boost Long Power Max to 20W like you said, I also undervolted my iGPU to -40. As you said I also checked disable and lock turbo power limits. I ran cinebench again and I still see PL1 lighting up red. This also happens when I change it back to 15W. I also forgot to say but when under load my cpu hangs around 2.3mhz-2.7mhz


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2020)

og_me said:


> I still see PL1 lighting up red.


Look at the second screenshot you posted. The main screen of ThrottleStop now shows that your Package Power consumption is at 20.0W. If you want power limit throttling to go away, you need to keep increasing the long term turbo power limit. The more power you give an 8th Gen U series CPU, the faster it will run. Your two screenshots clearly show that your CPU is running faster.

It might take 30W or more to reach full speed. Your CPU might start overheating at this level. This CPU has a 15W TDP rating. Sure you can try and run them beyond that but the laptop manufacturer might have only designed the cooling system to handle 15W.

The Intel GPU and the iGPU Unslice voltages usually need to be set equal.


----------



## og_me (Aug 20, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Look at the second screenshot you posted. The main screen of ThrottleStop now shows that your Package Power consumption is at 20.0W. If you want power limit throttling to go away, you need to keep increasing the long term turbo power limit. The more power you give an 8th Gen U series CPU, the faster it will run. Your two screenshots clearly show that your CPU is running faster.
> 
> It might take 30W or more to reach full speed. Your CPU might start overheating at this level. This CPU has a 15W TDP rating. Sure you can try and run them beyond that but the laptop manufacturer might have only designed the cooling system to handle 15W.


I increased my long term turbo power limit to 30, and after running cinebench my computer laptop screen turned blue and said "collecting error information, we will restart soon". So i decreased it to 25W


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2020)

A blue screen usually means the voltages that you are using are not stable. Did you do any sort of stability testing as you slowly adjusted the voltage? Did you follow a YouTube video or did you just pick numbers out of a hat? Every time you make a change to voltage, be prepared to do a wide range of tests to prove that your CPU is stable. Being able to pass a 1 or 2 thread TS Bench test as well as a full load TS Bench test and some Cinebench R20 testing are the bare minimum.

Hint: Most people start with the core and cache offset voltages set equally. The cache voltage should never be set to a bigger number than the core.


----------



## og_me (Aug 20, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> A blue screen usually means the voltages that you are using are not stable. Did you do any sort of stability testing as you slowly adjusted the voltage? Did you follow a YouTube video or did you just pick numbers out of a hat? Every time you make a change to voltage, be prepared to do a wide range of tests to prove that your CPU is stable. Being able to pass a 1 or 2 thread TS Bench test as well as a full load TS Bench test and some Cinebench R20 testing are the bare minimum.
> 
> Hint: Most people start with the core and cache offset voltages set equally. The cache voltage should never be set to a bigger number than the core.


My voltages are -85 for the core and -125 or the cache, I changed my cache to -85, and I think my computer is running stable now.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2020)

If your CPU is stable, now you can try increasing the turbo power limit again. Maybe it will take 35W to stop the throttling. 35W and probably a bag of ice to keep it cool.   



http://imgur.com/eo0J744


----------



## og_me (Aug 21, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> If your CPU is stable, now you can try increasing the turbo power limit again. Maybe it will take 35W to stop the throttling. 35W and probably a bag of ice to keep it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eo0J744


Should I just get a cooling pad? Would it be more effective?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 21, 2020)

og_me said:


> Should I just get a cooling pad?


Most cooling pads are not a good investment. They might lower your CPU temperature by 1°C or 2°C. Only buy it if the store allows you to return it if you are not satisfied.


----------



## og_me (Aug 21, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Most cooling pads are not a good investment. They might lower your CPU temperature by 1°C or 2°C. Only buy it if the store allows you to return it if you are not satisfied.


Ok, are there any good cooling pads that you recommend. Or should I get a laptop stand?


----------



## MishimaPizza (Sep 16, 2020)

i dont see an option for "add limit reasoons to log file", but i have a Dell G7 7588 i7-8750h and i cant even run any games on it at this point. Every so called fix ive done has either made it worse or does nothing. As soon as i run TS Bench my clock speeds go from 3000mhz if turbo enabled, to 790mhz approximately, with PL1 in both GPU and CPU and EDP Other in Ring all throttling and red. Recently i found a resource that said to disable Intel Dynamic Thermal Platform in Decvice Manager and then add a registry entry to prevent it from reinstalling but it didnt produce much of a difference for me. Then i began using the new Power Saver feature within Throttlestop which toook my PL1 throttled clock speed to 1ghz from the .7ghz i was getting before, but thats insufficient to run basically any game, plz help


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 16, 2020)

MishimaPizza said:


> I dont see an option for "add limit reasons to log file"


This happens automatically in ThrottleStop 9.2 so this option was removed.

Your Dell laptop has a severe throttling problem. Nothing new. I am not sure what is triggering it but it should definitely not be showing PL1 power limit throttling when your 45W CPU is running at less than 14W. That looks like a bug on Dell's part.

For ThrottleStop, go back to default settings. Set ThrottleStop and Windows back to the Balanced power plan. Do not check Disable Turbo.

In the TPL window, set Turbo Boost Long Power Max to 45W and set Turbo Boost Short Power Max to 60W. Check both of those boxes. Do not check the Clamp option for either of these. Leave the Turbo Time Limit at its default value of 28 seconds.

In the FIVR window there is not much you can do because the undervolt settings have been disabled and the turbo ratio limits have also been disabled. You can thank Intel for this great idea. When you are in the BIOS, have a look for a Reset to Factory option. That has helped restore those two functions on many Dell laptops. Other users have had success by installing an older BIOS version and then using the Reset to Factory option.

There might be a problem with your battery or with your power adapter or perhaps it is just horrible design on Dell's part. With the above settings, your CPU should never, ever be limited to 14W. Check the Log File option on the main screen and go play a game or I should say, try to play a game. With this much throttling, you will not be able to get very far. When you are finished testing, exit your game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. You can find it in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach it to your next message if you want me to have a look at it.

Some Dell laptops use an Embedded Controller (EC) to set extremely restrictive power limits. There is no software available to get around this problem. I have a bad feeling that ThrottleStop is not going to be able to do very much to help. If you have any Dell fan control or similar software on your computer, uninstall it.


----------



## MishimaPizza (Sep 16, 2020)

my fivr options werent disabled until i updated my bios last week sadly. Also after i made this post i tweaked some settings and was able to get back to sub-standard, yet useable performance but i would like to get rid of this problem altogether. With every new bios update you cannot roll the bios back to an earlier version anymore also :/

i switched back to balanced on throttlestop like you said, and played Tekken 7 for a few mintues and got dismal frames per second even tho my machine is overqualified to run it, which is usually the case, here is the log from it


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 16, 2020)

```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2020-09-15  22:11:45   7.92   37.7  100.0       0   88   0.7150   10.5   PL1
2020-09-15  22:11:46   7.98   30.1  100.0       0   87   0.7118    9.9   PL1
2020-09-15  22:11:47   7.94   24.6  100.0       0   87   0.7186    9.0   PL1
2020-09-15  22:11:48   7.91   23.8  100.0       0   86   0.7141    8.8   PL1
2020-09-15  22:11:49   7.95   16.1  100.0       0   86   0.7125    7.9   PL1
2020-09-15  22:11:50   7.95   18.2  100.0       0   86   0.7108    8.2   PL1
2020-09-15  22:11:51   7.76   23.5  100.0       0   87   0.7150    8.7   PL1
```

No, you are not imagining poor performance. Your log file shows just how bad things really are.

The CPU multiplier is going under 8 so the CPU is running at just under 800 MHz. A properly engineered laptop with an 8750H can run at a steady 3900 MHz when fully loaded. There is no reason for this extreme throttling. The temperatures are in the 86°C to 88°C range. That is hot but still below 100°C where Intel says thermal throttling is supposed to start. You paid for a CPU with a 45W TDP rating but the EC is forcing it down to 8W. That is about half of what a low end netbook computer runs at.

I would love to hear what Dell has to say about this. There is nothing they can say. Your laptop is seriously messed up. Anyone at Dell that thinks it is OK to come up with a throttling policy that forces a 45W CPU down to 8W has something wrong with their head.

There is no software solution for this hardware problem. If the warranty is up, your options are limited. The cooling solution is terrible. A CPU that gets up to 88°C when trying to dissipate 8W shows a real problem. If it was my laptop, I would replace the thermal paste and have a good look inside. Some Dell laptops have issues with the voltage regulators near the CPU socket overheating. Anything you can do to improve cooling might help a little. Fundamentally, I think this laptop model was defective the day that it shipped.

The specs are wonderful on paper. If you cannot improve this situation, my best advice would be to dump it on EBay and move on.


----------



## MishimaPizza (Sep 16, 2020)

this was my most recent log recorded


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 17, 2020)

The log file shows constant bouts of severe power limit throttling. It goes on and on and on. Even when power consumption is only 5 or 6 watts, it is still power limit throttling. Horrible design. 

I would contact Dell. Not sure what they will do about this problem. Mostly make excuses and tell you it is running that way be deaign. Then they will tell you that you should have bought a gaming laptop if you wanted to play games.

This is not the worst throttling Dell laptop that I have seen. Close though. This has been going on for 10+ years.


----------



## MishimaPizza (Sep 17, 2020)

on another forum, i saw you were telling someone to use rweverything to change the value in the A0 column here. Would that work for me possibly?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 17, 2020)

That register is taken care of when you use the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature. Your screenshot shows that you have already checked that option 

There is a third set of turbo power limits generated internally by the EC. These are being set way too low. Way below the rated TDP. There is no easy way to get beyond this limitation.


----------



## MishimaPizza (Sep 19, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> That register is taken care of when you use the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature. Your screenshot shows that you have already checked that option
> 
> There is a third set of turbo power limits generated internally by the EC. These are being set way too low. Way below the rated TDP. There is no easy way to get beyond this limitation.


im decelty experienced with hardware and software so whatever difficulty the solution, i could give it a shot, if you have an idea


----------



## Laer (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi unclewebb, first off thank you for all the help you provide for people here I think I learned a lot just by reading your answers to questions. I also would like to thank you for mentioning Tongfang chassis, I checked it out and found out that there is actually their reseller in my country with really good setups.

Regarding the TS and cpus I'd like to ask for some pointers as to how I could increase my laptops CPU performance. It has problems similar to everyone there, (PL1/PL2 and EDP other) as well as occasional thermal throttle shows up in limits reasons.

My laptop is MSI GE73 Raider 8RF with i7-8750H and GTX 1070 it's also quite old already. I've read the whole thread and found out someone already asked about similar laptop (MSI GE63). I think i may have similar problem, because my temps on some threads are also bigger (not by 20°C but around 10°C more) than the "Low temp" ones. I'm preparing to change thermal paste and clean the laptop but I would like to consult my TS settings because even though I read the whole thread I think I'm still missing some changes that could make the settings optimal for my laptop. I attach log files from using CinebenchR20 and playing a game as well as all the screenshots of the settings in TS I can think off.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 22, 2020)

@Laer - If your CPU is thermal throttling then yes, replacing the thermal paste is a good place to start. No use making a bunch of changes to your settings if your hot running CPU is the real problem. Try fixing that problem first.

You have Speed Shift EPP checked on the main screen of ThrottleStop but Speed Shift is not enabled within your CPU. In other words, this setting is not doing anything. Most recent computers enable Speed Shift automatically in the BIOS. Your computer does not. If you want to use Speed Shift to control your CPU speed, go into the TPL window and check both of the Speed Shift options. This will enable Speed Shift automatically as soon as ThrottleStop is started. You should see SST in green on the main screen when Speed Shift is enabled. 

After you do that, now you can check and change the Speed Shift EPP value on the main screen. An EPP setting of 0 is for maximum CPU speed. Setting EPP to 80 is equivalent to a Balanced profile where your CPU will slow down when lightly loaded. Speed Shift Max can be set to 41 since that is the maximum multiplier for the 8750H. When EPP is set to 128 or higher, some computers will start losing maximum performance.

Your log file shows lots of PL1 throttling right at 45W. You have the long term turbo power limit set to 45W so this makes sense. If you improve your cooling, you can try setting this higher in the TPL window for some more performance. Some computers will allow you to do this. Some computers are locked internally to 45W and cannot be encourage to go beyond this power limit. Do some Cinebench R20 testing to see what is possible with your laptop.

Cinebench is also a good program when adjusting voltages. Leave the cache at -125 mV and try setting the core to a bigger number. Some 8750H will show better Cinebench or temperature results when the core is up around -200 mV.

Try increasing the PP0 Current Limit to 200. That might help get rid of the occasional EDP throttling that keeps showing up in the log file.


----------



## MishimaPizza (Sep 23, 2020)

so for me what ended up working was making the Prcohot offset 0 and locking it at 0, now my laptop works like a normal one(almost)


----------



## Laer (Sep 23, 2020)

@unclewebb Hi, thanks for all the help. I changed thermal paste and my heat problems went away, Cpu temp didn't exceed 84°C during all tests. I changed the Speed shift settings and set core voltage offset to -187.5mV. My cinebench R20 score went up by around 200 points in each test and laptop seems stable with this undervolt. 

I also think that unfortunately my laptop is locked to those 45W Power limit :/. I tried changing it to 50/55/60 but it still went back to 45W each time. I attach logs and current settings. Is there anything else I should do?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 23, 2020)

Laer said:


> My cinebench R20 score went up by around 200 points


That is a significant performance boost. Best of all, it did not cost anything, except for the cost of some new thermal paste. Some people still see small improvements as the core offset is at -200 mV or -220 mV. Your can try that and watch your Cinebench scores for any improvement. Do some quick 1 and 2 thread TS Bench tests to make sure there are no errors. A setting of -187.5 mV might be good enough and not worth spending a pile of time trying to get perfect voltage settings.

Try checking the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature. That can help some laptops get beyond the 45W barrier.


----------



## fadedninna (Oct 7, 2020)

@unclewebb hello kind sir. can you help me aswell?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 7, 2020)

fadedninna said:


> can you help me


Sure. Read this thread. The last two pages are a good place to start. You are not following any of the advice that has already been posted. After you get your voltages adjusted and the Diable and Lock feature checked, turn on the Log File option and go play a game. What problem needs to be fixed?


----------



## fadedninna (Oct 7, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Sure. Read this thread. The last two pages are a good place to start. You are not following any of the advice that has already been posted. After you get your voltages adjusted and the Diable and Lock feature checked, turn on the Log File option and go play a game. What problem needs to be fixed?



here is my log file


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 8, 2020)

@fadedninna - Have a look in the far right column of the log file. It frequently shows the word TEMP. That means your CPU is thermal throttling and slowing down. When this happens, the CPU is rapidly cycled from full speed to 800 MHz, back and forth hundreds of times per second. This can cause stuttering or poor performance when gaming.

The log file shows that this is happening when power consumption is between 30W and 35W. The 9750H has a 45W TDP rating so the cooling solution is supposed to be able to cool this CPU when running at 45W. A properly designed laptop does not need to use constant thermal throttling. Your cooling system is not meeting the challenge. It was either poorly designed and is inadequate or it was poorly installed. It might be a little of both. Many users start by replacing the thermal paste to see if they can improve this situation.

Until you fix the overheating problem, your 9750H will not be able to reach maximum performance. What laptop model do you have? Many of the major manufacturers have built laptops using this processor but have not included adequate cooling. Thermal throttling and constant sky high temperatures are the result.


----------



## fadedninna (Oct 8, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @fadedninna - Have a look in the far right column of the log file. It frequently shows the word TEMP. That means your CPU is thermal throttling and slowing down. When this happens, the CPU is rapidly cycled from full speed to 800 MHz, back and forth hundreds of times per second. This can cause stuttering or poor performance when gaming.
> 
> The log file shows that this is happening when power consumption is between 30W and 35W. The 9750H has a 45W TDP rating so the cooling solution is supposed to be able to cool this CPU when running at 45W. A properly designed laptop does not need to use constant thermal throttling. Your cooling system is not meeting the challenge. It was either poorly designed and is inadequate or it was poorly installed. It might be a little of both. Many users start by replacing the thermal paste to see if they can improve this situation.
> 
> Until you fix the overheating problem, your 9750H will not be able to reach maximum performance. What laptop model do you have? Many of the major manufacturers have built laptops using this processor but have not included adequate cooling. Thermal throttling and constant sky high temperatures are the result.





			https://www.monsternotebook.com.tr/tulpar/monster-tulpar-t5-v19-1/
		


that's my laptop


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 8, 2020)

@fadedninna - Your laptop looks good but cooling is bad. Disassemble your laptop, clean it and try replacing the thermal paste.


----------



## fadedninna (Oct 8, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @fadedninna - Your laptop looks good but cooling is bad. Disassemble your laptop, clean it and try replacing the thermal paste.



Manufacturer gives us life-time cleaning service. I will take it to them asap.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 8, 2020)

```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2020-10-08  01:20:30  35.56   25.9  100.0       0   94   1.1143   27.2   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:31  32.76   18.5  100.0       0   94   1.1460   20.5   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:32  35.77   25.9  100.0       0   95   1.0537   29.0   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:33  35.77   25.4  100.0       0   95   1.0386   28.2   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:34  35.60   25.6  100.0       0   94   1.1119   27.7   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:35  36.14   25.8  100.0       0   98   1.1241   28.7   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:36  36.03   25.8  100.0       0   95   1.1084   28.8   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:37  36.14   25.9  100.0       0   96   1.2119   28.8   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:38  35.20   31.6  100.0       0   96   1.0549   29.9   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:39  35.50   29.5  100.0       0   95   1.1276   28.9   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:40  35.94   26.1  100.0       0   96   0.9835   29.0   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:41  35.82   25.9  100.0       0   95   1.1604   28.3   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:42  36.17   25.8  100.0       0   95   1.1000   28.8   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:43  36.81   26.5  100.0       0   96   1.1161   30.7   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:44  36.66   26.3  100.0       0   96   1.1110   32.9   TEMP
2020-10-08  01:20:45  36.12   16.6  100.0       0   95   1.1492   23.3   TEMP
```

C0% shows that CPU load is only about 25%. Your CPU is not overloaded.
Your computer is designed to start thermal throttling when it reaches 95°C. 
When you see the word TEMP in the far right column, that shows your CPU is constantly thermal throttling.
POWER column shows power consumption is less than 30W.

Show that to the manufacturer if they do not understand that this is a problem. A CPU with a 45W TDP rating should not be thermal throttling when it is only running at 30W.

If they cannot fix your problem, learn how to apply thermal paste. It is not hard to do. You may have to do this a few times until you learn. A thicker thermal paste like Noctua NT-H2 works well on laptop CPUs. Some thermal paste that is good for desktop computers does not last very long when used on a laptop computer. It is your laptop. Best to learn how to do this procedure yourself.


----------



## fadedninna (Oct 8, 2020)

@unclewebb I cleaned my laptop by myself but didn't change thermal paste now i'll do a test again and send you log file


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 8, 2020)

When you see PROCHOT 95°C in red, that means your CPU is running hot and it is still thermal throttling.


----------



## fadedninna (Oct 8, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> When you see PROCHOT 95°C in red, that means your CPU is running hot and it is still thermal throttling.
> 
> View attachment 171250



here is the log file check it out



unclewebb said:


> When you see PROCHOT 95°C in red, that means your CPU is running hot and it is still thermal throttling.
> 
> View attachment 171250


this screenshot was before undervolt and windows update doing something so i didn't care

I also added throttlestop settings


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 8, 2020)

The log file shows lots and lots of EDP throttling. Your CPU is running slow.

Check to see what the PP0 Current Limit is set to and check the FIVR IccMax.
Something is not right.

Edit - Why did you set the PP0 Current Limit to 60? You used to have this set to 150.
Setting this to 60 is causing EDP throttling.

Do you remember changing this or do you have some other software on your computer changing this?


----------



## fadedninna (Oct 8, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> The log file shows lots and lots of EDP throttling. Your CPU is running slow.
> 
> Check to see what the PP0 Current Limit is set to and check the FIVR IccMax.
> Something is not right.
> ...


I didn't change it actually,  this tpl settings are original I just checked speedshift


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 8, 2020)

fadedninna said:


> I didn't change it


Change PP0 Current Limit back to 150. That was working good before.

Changing the Turbo Boost Long from 45W to 60W is a good idea but you do not want to change PP0 Current to 60. Might have made a mistake by accident.


----------



## fadedninna (Oct 8, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Change PP0 Current Limit back to 150. That was working good before.



I think 150 a little bit much.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 8, 2020)

The turbo boost long power is set to 45W. That is why your CPU is throttling in Screenshot_7. Try increasing that power limit.

90W for turbo boost short power is good for performance but that is too high for your heatsink. Fix the thermal paste or lower the 90W short power limit or reduce the turbo time limit so it does not spend as much time at 90W. Default is 28 seconds. Setting this to 56 seconds is too much for your cooling. Maybe 8 seconds is OK.


----------



## fadedninna (Oct 8, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> The turbo boost long power is set to 45W. That is why your CPU is throttling in Screenshot_7. Try increasing that power limit.
> 
> 90W for turbo boost short power is good for performance but that is too high for your heatsink. Fix the thermal paste or lower the 90W short power limit or reduce the turbo time limit so it does not spend as much time at 90W. Default is 28 seconds. Setting this to 56 seconds is too much for your cooling. Maybe 8 seconds is OK.


how many watts should i set?


----------



## Kabzon (Oct 10, 2020)

Greetings uncle

I am f*cking with my laptop for almost a year now. I am at all no means pro in undervolting and over\underclocking, but have tried all guides I have seen

So basically, I have asus rog strix scar ii gl504gv with i7-8750h and rtx 2060. In recent month I finally managed to drop temperatures from 94-97 to somewhat reasonable 80-85. but there is are still a lot of things bugging me as performance and what throttlestop shows me (1st screenshot). Would you mind telling me how and what to do?

Those 80-85 I was talking about were achieved when ALL of my cores were 37 clock and CPU could've drawn only max of 37W. Now I am reading this thread + some others and applied these new settings, but don't see much of a difference as of now


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 13, 2020)

Kabzon said:


> somewhat reasonable 80-85


Intel says the maximum safe temperature for an 8750H is 100°C. When you limit it to 80°C, you will be sacrificing performance for reduced temperatures. It will not make your CPU live a longer life. Any temperatures under 100°C are equally safe for long term use. If this was not safe, Intel would have lowered the thermal throttling temperature years ago.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




No need to slow your CPU down or set a 37W power limit which is below the 45W TDP rating. Instead of reducing your CPU performance, why not take it apart, replace the thermal paste and try to fix the cooling problem. The Asus website shows that these laptops have great cooling. Is it a lie? 

Do some testing with Cinebench R20. Many 8750H owners get better performance or temperatures by leaving the cache at -125 mV while reducing the core offset to -200 mV. These two voltages do not have to be set equal to each other. Cinebench R20 is the best way to test this theory.


----------



## Kabzon (Oct 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Intel says the maximum safe temperature for an 8750H is 100°C. When you limit it to 80°C, you will be sacrificing performance for reduced temperatures. It will not make your CPU live a longer life. Any temperatures under 100°C are equally safe for long term use. If this was not safe, Intel would have lowered the thermal throttling temperature years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know that 80-85 is way more than safe, it's fine. What boggles me is performance being so shit. I tried -200 mV before your suggestion and it would just crash\bsod on me so max only -110 both on cache and core (I guess got unlucky with the chip, as usual). I also have additional cooling under the laptop. I might take it apart later and apply new paste, but what I was more concerned if you can tell me which clocks should I set with what power? U think 45 will do good? And also what and which ICC should I set because I have absolutely no clue what it is. Basically I suck in this kind of stuff and tired af of trying over and over again


----------



## AOne (Oct 14, 2020)

-95mV is too much for my Cache, so I use -85 for Cache and -185 for Core. You didn't draw the short stick, don't worry. My CB20 scores are anyway higher than 3150. ASUS have really good and capable of dissipating heat cooling solutions (I'm with G731GW). Their only problem is bad quality factory applied TIM (paste/LM) or application method. Just repaste as UncleWeb said (by yourself not in RMA).


----------



## Kabzon (Oct 14, 2020)

AOne said:


> -95mV is too much for my Cache, so I use -85 for Cache and -185 for Core. You didn't draw the short stick, don't worry. My CB20 scores are anyway higher than 3150. ASUS have really good and capable of dissipating heat cooling solutions (I'm with G731GW). Their only problem is bad quality factory applied TIM (paste/LM) or application method. Just repaste as UncleWeb said (by yourself not in RMA).




Ok, I will definitely try that. Thanks!


----------



## mean (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello

I have a problem with my laptop which is current edp throttling. I did undervolt my laptop due to high temperatures. İt was great at first ı was playing all games with 78 degrees and my core clock was nearly 4ghz. But recently current edp throttling came up and I couldn't solve it. I even decreased my cpu's core speed to 3.5 ghz but it didn't work either. 

The EDP throttling constantly continue so I will be glad if you can help me.

Note: I did send my laptop to warranty to clean this laptop  and renew the thermal paste about 3 weeks ago.I think that they used poor component. Probably I need to change my thermal paste with a really good one.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 15, 2020)

Intel does not properly document EDP OTHER in their publicly available documentation. This type of throttling is usually caused by the PP0 Current limit being set too low but it could be caused by anything.

Do you have any other CPU control software running on your computer? Any fan control software from the manufacturer or anything like that? Exit HWMonitor when monitoring with ThrottleStop.

I have never seen the PP0 Current Limit set to 350 with the Lock option checked. Did you do that when trying to solve this problem?

I would exit ThrottleStop and delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file. Completely shut down your computer so the CPU can reset itself. When you boot back up and run ThrottleStop, it will create a new ThrottleStop.INI configuration file with default settings that it reads from the CPU. These settings are what the BIOS set your computer to. After you do this, you will need to re-enter your undervolt settings. When you open the TPL window, what does it show for default settings? Most modern laptops are not locking the PP0 Current Limit. Does Limit Reasons always show EDP OTHER or only after you start playing?

Your temperatures are not great but they should not have anything to do with the EDP OTHER problem that you are having. What laptop model do you have?


----------



## mean (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank you for the wuick reply.

I set PP0 current limit to 350 just to solve but it didn't work. I used to use intel xtu to undervolt my cpu but I deleted that.

I did delete the configuration file and then did the things which you wrote. Conclusion is same with lower core speeds.

My Laptop is Asus x571gd with i7 9750h + gtx 1050 + 16gb ram.

Without undervolting  these are the bios default settings.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 16, 2020)

mean said:


> lower core speeds


The screenshots you posted appear to be from two different games. That might have something to do with the different core speeds.

The PP0 Current Limit is the only thing I know of that triggers EDP OTHER throttling across all three domains. If the CPU speeds up when you go from 130 to 350 then keep going higher. I think the max is 1023. If you go too high, ThrottleStop will adjust it to the maximum value.

Many of the settings within the CPU have a duplicate setting hidden somewhere else but with the PP0 Current Limit, this is the one and only setting that I know about. I have never seen throttling when this is set to 350. There is either a hidden setting or your CPU is reporting very high current or the OTHER part of EDP OTHER is causing this throttling. Not too sure. Power consumption and current flow are never measured. They are calculated using a formula that approximates these values. Something seems to have gone wrong with this approximation.

Edit - There is a duplicate current limit in the memory mapped IO located at FED159B0.
If RWEverything works on your computer, you can read this value to see what it is set to.





My laptop is set to *800002A8*

The first *8* is the lock bit. It is possible that your laptop has set this lock bit. If that is the case, changing the current limit in ThrottleStop will not have any effect. You would be able to go lower than this locked value but you would not be able to go higher. On my laptop, the current limit is set to *2A8*.

0x2A8 = 680 decimal
680 / 8 = 85 Amps

If RWEverything crashes, let me know and I will come up with a plan B to see what this register is set to on your computer.


----------



## mean (Oct 17, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> The screenshots you posted appear to be from two different games. That might have something to do with the different core speeds.
> 
> The PP0 Current Limit is the only thing I know of that triggers EDP OTHER throttling across all three domains. If the CPU speeds up when you go from 130 to 350 then keep going higher. I think the max is 1023. If you go too high, ThrottleStop will adjust it to the maximum value.
> 
> ...



When I changed PP0 current limit there is  no gain of core speed. Actually I don't get this EDP limit throttling when I stressed my CPU. I got this throttling only during  gaming. Can be any affect of Gpu Tweak or Msi Afterburner ?

I couldn't understand what to do on your edit part.

Thank you again.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 17, 2020)

Based on your testing, it looks like your Asus laptop might be changing the secondary CPU current limit to a lower value when it senses that your GPU is active. It is not unusual for manufacturers to do tricks like this without ever informing users that they are not getting the full performance that they paid for. I have a Lenovo laptop that goes from 3400 MHz to 2400 MHz soon after the Nvidia GPU goes active. Most users never notice so manufacturers get away with tricks like this.



mean said:


> I couldn't understand what to do


No worries. Using RW Everything to find a hidden memory location is a little over the top for most users. I will send you a message with a download link to see if we can get your problem solved.


----------



## mean (Oct 17, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Based on your testing, it looks like your Asus laptop might be changing the secondary CPU current limit to a lower value when it senses that your GPU is active. It is not unusual for manufacturers to do tricks like this without ever informing users that they are not getting the full performance that they paid for. I have a Lenovo laptop that goes from 3400 MHz to 2400 MHz soon after the Nvidia GPU goes active. Most users never notice so manufacturers get away with tricks like this.
> 
> 
> No worries. Using RW Everything to find a hidden memory location is a little over the top for most users. I will send you a message with a download link to see if we can get your problem solved.


I did what you said. But the situation is not different. I didn't have this limit as long as I did an overclocking on my gpu. I'am thinking to uninstall Afterburner and GPU tweak. I dont think that it is gonna work. Therefore, do you know how to set the cpu settings and gpu settings all default without formatting my laptop.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 17, 2020)

For the CPU, exit ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and turn your computer off. When you restart your computer, your CPU will be at its default settings. Your GPU will also be back to its default settings as long as you have removed and do not run Afterburner and GPU tweak.


----------



## fadedninna (Oct 26, 2020)

@mean monster mı kullanıyosun sende


----------



## theoverpowered (Oct 30, 2020)

@unclewebb i have acer nitro 5 i7-9750h with rtx2060 and i have the same problem with EDP OTHER on 3labels like @mean
Curiosity when EDP Other appear on all 3 labels - battery drains to 95%.
PP0 Current Limit is set by default 128, my changes do nothing.

I used wattmetter to recognize what is going on
When im in heavy load in game my rig is using ~160w after a while when battery drain, AC start jumping from 130w to 175W! exact this is causing EDP Other on 3 labels. AC is trying to recharge the battery but cant. Who design this shit, combined power with using battery, horrible idea.

My workaround to this problem was change tdp 45w to 38w on CPU, stupid but works. Can i get rid of this?


----------



## fadedninna (Nov 27, 2020)

@unclewebb hi unclewebb,
can you check this log file please?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 27, 2020)

fadedninna said:


> can you check this log file please?


Your CPU is running at 4.0 GHz or better. What CPU do you have? What you are doing with it?

I guess it looks good.


----------



## xmailon (Dec 3, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Your CPU is running at 4.0 GHz or better. What CPU do you have? What you are doing with it?
> 
> I guess it looks good.


Hello I have an Acer Nitro 5 515-54 i5 9300h laptop.
I cannot set the proshot offset partition.
Can you help.
Note: My bios version is the latest.





The processor slows down as the temperature passes 92 degrees Celsius very comfortably and I'm running games and benchmark tests at 3.2 GHz.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 3, 2020)

@xmailon - Acer appears to have locked the PROCHOT Offset value to 8. That is what the lock icon means. It is already locked. 

If Acer locks this register in the BIOS, you cannot use ThrottleStop to unlock it or to set it to a different value. It looks like you are out of luck.


----------



## xmailon (Dec 3, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @xmailon - Acer PROCHOT Ofset değerini 8'e kilitledi. Kilit simgesinin anlamı budur. Zaten kilitli.
> 
> Acer bu kaydı BIOS'ta kilitlerse, kilidini açmak veya farklı bir değere ayarlamak için ThrottleStop'u kullanamazsınız. Görünüşe göre şansın yaver gitmedi.


Eğer bios versiyonunu düşürürsem, kilit kaybolabilir mi?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 3, 2020)

xmailon said:


> If I downgrade the bios version, can the lock be lost?


You can try but probably not.

Acer probably locked PROCHOT Offset in all BIOS versions. Some companies do this.


----------



## xmailon (Dec 3, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> You can try but probably not.
> 
> Acer probably locked PROCHOT Offset in all BIOS versions. Some companies do this.


Sir, I have one more question.
My graphics card usage in games is very low. How Can I Solve This?
In general, the usage of the graphics card in every game does not exceed 60%. I was traveling with 40% on Warzone and my processor was 80%.
My video card is gtx 1660ti


----------



## Acapovilla (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi Unclewebb,

first of all thanks for all the information share on this thread, some of it were usefull to lower my temps from almost 100ºC to 80/90ºC range on load and 35/45 when idle or normal use.

Thought, i have a different situation here... Few weeks ago i got some updates automatically downloaded and installed on my almost new Dell G5 15 5590 with i5 9300h processor with 2.4GHz base clock and 4.1GHz when turbo boost (bough it 3 months ago in USA and shipped to Argentina). While playing COD I got a BSOD with _Clock Watchdog Timeout_ error while i was changing the Antialiasing filter and then _Whea uncorrectable error _when trying to boot (BIOS will load but windows wouldn't get a chance). Searching on the web I saw a lot of thinks regarding processor problems from drivers to hardware malfunction. Laptop would boot on safe mode but when booting again normaly it would crash. I finally got a solution that was disabling turbo boost and speed shift from BIOS. This helped to stabilize the laptop but resigning performanse when it comes to playing.

I downloaded Throttlestop and after a lot of tests managed to enable both Turbo Boost and Speed Shift but setting the processor to a max of 3.8GHz frequency. If i try to set a notch higher it will crash to the BSOD mentioned before. Also if setting processor to 3.8GHz and undervolting Core Cache it will also crash. If i overvolt Core Cache within 0.50mv and set processors to 3.9GHz and try a TS Bench it will pass 3.8ghz but after a few seconds it will crash. It seems i can undervolt CPU Core but i read that this doesn't affect since CPU Core and CPU Cache must be set equally. Setting non turbo ratio either 0 or 24 doesn't have any effect at all.

Any idea what it could be? I tried:

1. rolling back drivers.
2. rolling back BIOS and ME firmware
3. disabling intel dynamic platform and thermal framework and other intel drivers related to power management.
4. contacted Dell and Intel support. Non of them gave me a good reason or solution to fix the problem. Dell says the laptop must be in USA to have it's warranty, Intel said to use OEMs drivers or speak with them to find a fix.
5. trying to debug the dump files a have to see what the problem is related (kernel and intel genuine related).
6. see if the PSU adapter it's working properly... seems so, used a tester and no problem found.
7. tested ram memory but working fine.
8. run verifier to check drivers faulty.
9. reinstalling Windows (i installed an old version of windows 10, i guess it was version 1804 but the same night i installed it after a few windows updates it crashed again).

Since this problem happens when trying to pass 3.8ghz i think it must be related to voltage.

Without further ado, thanks for you time.


----------



## imation (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi
I have massive performance problems with my Surface Book 2, Windows and all drivers including BIOS is up to date.
Here a screenshot with EDP flashing in red.
I am a standard office user (office suite, browser, no games).

Any ideas ?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 7, 2020)

imation said:


> Here a screenshot with EDP flashing in red.


If you lower the CPU core and cache voltage, the 8565U will run cooler or faster. I would start testing with the CPU cache set to an offset of -75 mV and the CPU core set to an offset of -125 mV. 

Post a screenshot of the TPL window. Try increasing the PP0 Current Limit in this window.

The cooling in your laptop is not enough to get maximum performance out of this CPU. You can try replacing the thermal paste but that is not going to solve your problem if the heatsink is under designed.


----------



## Kokkinos (Dec 10, 2020)

Hallo.  
Can you please check my logs? have constantly EPD other under ring, also i have edp other under core and gpu while gaming. My cpu is 8300h (lenovo legion y530 with 1050ti) With speedshift enabled i think i have lower fps in gaming.All drivers-windows-bios etc are fully updated. Can you advice me what to do at throttlestop please ? Also Iccmax is dangerous to increase? Thanks in advance


----------



## AOne (Dec 10, 2020)

Kokkinos said:


> Hallo.
> Can you please check my logs? have constantly EPD other under ring, also i have edp other under core and gpu while gaming. My cpu is 8300h (lenovo legion y530 with 1050ti) With speedshift enabled i think i have lower fps in gaming.All drivers-windows-bios etc are fully updated. Can you advice me what to do at throttlestop please ? Also Iccmax is dangerous to increase? Thanks in advance


Increase the PP0 limit from 130 to 140 or 150. This would eliminate the three simultaneous EDP warnings.


----------



## Kokkinos (Dec 10, 2020)

AOne said:


> Increase the PP0 limit from 130 to 140 or 150. This would eliminate the three simultaneous EDP warnings.


Is is safe to increase PP0 limit from 130 to 140 or 150? ( i dodnt know if that matters my psu is 135 watt)



AOne said:


> Increase the PP0 limit from 130 to 140 or 150. This would eliminate the three simultaneous EDP warnings.


Also any other recommend for change in throttlestop? (undervolt is stable at -130 but at -140 is not stable)


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 10, 2020)

Kokkinos said:


> Can you please check my logs?


It looks good. Were you playing a game during that log file? Your CPU was running at a good speed and the temperatures were great.

You will get better results if you reduce your cache offset undervolt to -120 mV or -125 mV. This will allow you to set your core offset to a much bigger number and still be stable. There is no need to set these two voltages equal to each other. Use Cinebench R20 to test your voltages.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Many 8th Gen mobile processors perform their best with the cache at -125 mV and the core at -200 mV. Setting the cache too high is what causes instability problems. If you have problems when increasing the core to a bigger number, stop and use less cache offset.


Kokkinos said:


> is safe to increase PP0 limit


No one knows for sure. If safety is important to you, do not use ThrottleStop. Run your computer at its default settings. It will consume more power, run hot and perform poorly but it will be safe. It still might die a year or two from now at the safe default settings. Using ThrottleStop might help your CPU live a longer life. I have been using ThrottleStop on my Lenovo laptop for 7 years to maximize performance. It still runs great. At default settings, my laptop runs like crap.

In the Options window I would change the PROCHOT Offset value from 6 to 3 and I would check the Lock PROCHOT Offset box.

In the FIVR window try increasing the IccMax value from 86 to 150. That also might help with the EDP warnings. If it was my laptop, I would set all of the IccMax values to 255.75 so they do not interfere with performance. There is no need for all of these extra throttling schemes that manufacturers like to use. Your Intel CPU is well protected. It does not need 10 different reasons to throttle.

Edit - Also check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. Intel CPUs use multiple turbo power limits. Once again, there is no need for this redundancy. One set of turbo power limits is enough.


----------



## Kokkinos (Dec 10, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> It looks good. Were you playing a game during that log file? Your CPU was running at a good speed and the temperatures were great.
> 
> You will get better results if you reduce your cache offset undervolt to -120 mV or -125 mV. This will allow you to set your core offset to a much bigger number and still be stable. There is no need to set these two voltages equal to each other. Use Cinebench R20 to test your voltages.



Thanks for the fast answer
*unclewebb*
I have spend a long time reading your answers in this forum and i definitely trust and appreciate your answer.

Yes the log is created while gaming (The Outer Worlds) at very high settings for stressing my laptop. 

_edit : I have also repaste my laptop with thermal grizzly kryo._

I will make all the changes you said and i will provide feedback.

Once again thank you man. if i could i would send beers.



Vangelis.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 10, 2020)

Kokkinos said:


> thank you man


You are welcome. 

You must have done a good job with the re-paste because your temps look good. Turn on Nvidia GPU in the Options window so ThrottleStop can add your Nvidia GPU temps and speed to the log file.


----------



## Kokkinos (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi again @unclewebb . 

I have done all the changes you suggested to me.

Started to undervolt with cache -125mv the core and OMG its steady at -250mv . (tested with prime95,and cinebench many times). Havent tried to go further than -125 but i will in the future.

With the changes you suggest as you can see at the pictures i still have epd other and PL1(core) .
At the log the last minutes you can see the info of cinebench . The other minutes is while gaming.

Any more  for EPD other and PL1 ?  ( i know or i think it really doesn't affect my CPU speed in fact gaming now is more stable than before )

Thanks in advanced.

edit: While stressing with prime95 i have power limit 1 (red) and epd other (red) throwing down my cpu to 3.52 Ghz while temp is max 83 as you can see at the picture 55 

Vangelis


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 10, 2020)

@Kokkinos - Most people will have reported their best temperatures and Cinebench results with the core set to somewhere between -200 mV and -250 mV. When you go beyond -250 mV, the CPU will ignore any excess. Only increase this beyond -200 mV if you can prove that you are getting better results.

For PL1 throttling try increasing your long term turbo power limit. Setting this to 50W would help. I would set it to 60W. Your temperatures are fine.

Try setting the PP0 Current Limit to a nice big number like 256 and set the IccMax to 255.75. Some CPUs are super sensitive and seem to trigger the occasional EDP flash. If these limits are set sky high then there is nothing you can do about it. Your CPU is running good so this is more of a nuisance.


----------



## Kokkinos (Dec 10, 2020)

Greetings @unclewebb



unclewebb said:


> @Kokkinos - Most people will have reported their best temperatures and Cinebench results with the core set to somewhere between -200 mV and -250 mV. When you go beyond -250 mV, the CPU will ignore any excess. Only increase this beyond -200 mV if you can prove that you are getting better results.



I didnt knew that so *thanks again* for the knowledge.

I will make the last changes and i will keep my cpu optimized thanks to you. 

Vangelis.



unclewebb said:


> @Kokkinos - Most people will have reported their best temperatures and Cinebench results with the core set to somewhere between -200 mV and -250 mV. When you go beyond -250 mV, the CPU will ignore any excess. Only increase this beyond -200 mV if you can prove that you are getting better results.



2047 score, Max temp 79 C with only yellow edp other under ring with the last changes you suggested @unclewebb   tried a lot of undervolt from -200 to -250 mv and cache from -120 to -125. at -250 mv core and -125 cache has the best score and temperature. 

Before your help it was like 91 temp(max) at gaming and had a lot of fps up and down. Now its steady and cool . Cheers my friend.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 11, 2020)

Kokkinos said:


> 2047


Here is a list on HWBot of the top performing 8300H CPUs. 
Congrats on being in silver medal territory.   





Thanks for sharing your results. It is always fun helping users get the most out of their laptops.


----------



## fadedninna (Dec 12, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Your CPU is running at 4.0 GHz or better. What CPU do you have? What you are doing with it?
> 
> I guess it looks good.



Its i7-9750h and gaming but I have a problem i guess.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 14, 2020)

fadedninna said:


> I have a problem I guess


I see a lot of POWER STATUS CHANGE notices, approximately ever 5 seconds, towards the end of your log file, . Are you using any software on your computer that is preventing your battery from being fully charged? This kind of software may give your battery a slightly longer life but it can interfere with smooth game play. I would rather have a fully charged battery that needs to be replaced every 5 years or whatever so I never use any software like that.

Before that started to happen, your CPU was running great.


----------



## Gutox (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I changed the settings that were proposed here, but still got PL1 and EDP Other.

Logs


----------



## AOne (Jan 3, 2021)

Your PL1 is clamped at 25W, so it's doing what it's told to do. Remove the clamp and increase the value if you want to avoid this limit.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 3, 2021)

@Gutox - I could not access your log files. I usually use www.pastebin.com to copy and paste log file data to.

If you are getting PL1 throttling at 15W then that means the manufacturer has set a hard 15W limit. You will not be able to solve this problem by using ThrottleStop.


----------



## Gutox (Jan 3, 2021)

I removed clamp and increased value as @AOne said but nothing has changed.

@unclewebb - It is very likely that it is set this way. Correct link to logs


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 3, 2021)

Your log files show PL1, long term power limit throttling right at 15.0 Watts. Many laptop manufacturers do this. The 8250U has a 15W TDP rating so some manufacturers have decided that is more than enough. The low power 8th Gen U series will turn into a different kind of animal when the power limits are left unlocked. Here is a Lenovo C930 running fully loaded at full speed. The only throttling happens when it gets too hot.


----------



## b0ston (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello.Can u help me please! Im sorry for my bad english I have Asus ROG i5-9300h Gtx 1660ti
Undervolted both CPU core and cache to -100 (Max 110 after this blue screen) but i still have 90-97 deg Celsius (Turbo mode ON) in games 
sometimes i have EDP OTHER and PL1 RED


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 18, 2021)

b0ston said:


> Can u help me please!


Your Asus laptop runs *HOT*!! This is normal for Asus gaming laptops There is nothing I can do to fix their bad design.

Have you cleaned your laptop inside and replaced the thermal paste between the heatsink and the CPU? That might help a little bit. When your laptop was new did it run hot? Did you use ThrottleStop to increase the Turbo Boost Short Power Max to 80?

If you want your CPU to run cooler, you can use ThrottleStop to slow it down. You can lower your turbo power limits to 45W or 40W. Your CPU will run slower but cooler if you lower these power limits.


----------



## AOne (Jan 18, 2021)

I disagree on this one  Asus' laptops suffer from bad paste factory applied, but once replaced, they usually outperform other brands. Their cooling is pretty good and well designed. I've got two at home and 10 more in the office (all of them different models). Used to be a huge Toshiba fan, but they died with the financial scandal.


----------



## b0ston (Jan 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your Asus laptop runs *HOT*!! This is normal for Asus gaming laptops There is nothing I can do to fix their bad design.
> 
> Have you cleaned your laptop inside and replaced the thermal paste between the heatsink and the CPU? That might help a little bit. When your laptop was new did it run hot? Did you use ThrottleStop to increase the Turbo Boost Short Power Max to 80?
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding
i didnt touch anything it was default 45 and 80
Yes i did clean and replace thermal paste but i think got even worse  before changing it was 85-94 now its stable 88-96 I think it was bad thermal paste! Wanna change it on arctic cooling mx-4 what do u think?
When it was new temperature was like 78 max 90 deg Celsius not in Turbomode i think


unclewebb said:


> You can lower your turbo power limits to 45W or 40W. Your CPU will run slower but cooler if you lower these power limits.


I will try

I read your recommendation and will do this
All I can recommend is taking your laptop apart again and having a really good look at the heatsink. Check to make sure that you did not accidentally strip a screw or something like that. Clean everything up and put the heatsink in position and see if it sits square or if it rocks on the CPU.
Sorry for bad english 
Yesterday i did even buy cooling stand DeepCool WIND PAL FS   temps go down only for 2-4 deg Celcius


----------



## b0ston (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello everyone.I changed thermal paste to new Artic cooling mx-4 and its gets better now i have 72-83 deg celsius in games! Thanks for help.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 25, 2021)

@b0ston - Keep an eye on your temps. Some popular thermal pastes have great initial results but do not work well long term in laptops. Do everyone a favor and update this thread a week or two from now with your temps.


----------



## sguniverse (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello @unclewebb and thanks for your software.
I was wondering if it's normal to get a yellow EDP OTHER when i resume from sleep. I use several benchs and i never get this alert nonetheless.
Here is a benchmark with my temp on a Dell G7 7790 with I7-9750H.


----------



## AOne (Feb 15, 2021)

sguniverse said:


> Hello @unclewebb and thanks for your software.
> I was wondering if it's normal to get a yellow EDP OTHER when i resume from sleep. I use several benchs and i never get this alert nonetheless.
> Here is a benchmark with my temp on a Dell G7 7790 with I7-9750H.


It always happens to me too. Just ignore it.


----------



## sguniverse (Feb 15, 2021)

AOne said:


> It always happens to me too. Just ignore it.


Ok thank you !


----------



## b0ston (Feb 15, 2021)

Well after 2 or 3 weeks thermal situation same but with out undervolting its almost 90 deg Celsius


----------



## aa1996s (Feb 17, 2021)

i have some probem


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

aa1996s said:


> i have some problem


What is the problem? 

Your CPU gets too hot because you have bad cooling. Maybe replace the thermal paste and see if that helps.


----------



## aa1996s (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes brother . Ok, could you tell me some configuration in throttlestop to see what this would be for its best performance, it is that I do not know how to configure trotthle estop, in a video that I saw it says activate speedshift and in 0, and I must have to disable speedstep and C1E

, thanx


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

aa1996s said:


> activate Speed Shift


Most modern laptops activate Speed Shift automatically in the BIOS. If your laptop does this, you do not have to touch the Speed Shift settings in ThrottleStop. I do not check the Speed Shift EPP option. If you have a need to check this option, A Speed Shift EPP setting of 0 is for maximum CPU speed. An EPP setting of 80 or 84 is what most laptops use so they can slow down when lightly loaded. Some laptops use an EPP setting of 128 when running on battery power.

If you are using the Windows Balanced power profile, do not check Speed Shift EPP. Move the Windows power slider in the system tray. When you move this, watch in the FIVR monitoring table and you will see that Windows is changing the Speed Shift EPP value all by itself.

There is no need to disable SpeedStep or C1E. If you do not understand a setting, leave it alone. Only change something if it can help improve a problem you are having. The only person that knows what works best for your laptop is you. Watch some more videos. Take some time to learn the program and learn what each setting does. It took me a long time to write the program so if it takes you a few months to learn it, that is OK. 

Fix your cooling. That is your biggest problem.


----------



## aa1996s (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok but the only person I can learn is from you, since you are the owner of the program, and yes, my speedshift - EPP, it was in another value I think 128, but I have set it to 0


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

aa1996s said:


> the only person I can learn is from you











						ThrottleStop
					

Optimize and tweak your Intel processor




					www.techpowerup.com
				




You can learn a lot about ThrottleStop by reading through all of those posts.


----------



## aa1996s (Feb 17, 2021)

se refiere a limipar mis disipador y mis ventiladores para mejorar mi refrigeración?


unclewebb said:


> Most modern laptops activate Speed Shift automatically in the BIOS. If your laptop does this, you do not have to touch the Speed Shift settings in ThrottleStop. I do not check the Speed Shift EPP option. If you have a need to check this option, A Speed Shift EPP setting of 0 is for maximum CPU speed. An EPP setting of 80 or 84 is what most laptops use so they can slow down when lightly loaded. Some laptops use an EPP setting of 128 when running on battery power.
> 
> If you are using the Windows Balanced power profile, do not check Speed Shift EPP. Move the Windows power slider in the system tray. When you move this, watch in the FIVR monitoring table and you will see that Windows is changing the Speed Shift EPP value all by itself.
> 
> ...


You mean cleaning my heatsinks and fans to improve my cooling?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

aa1996s said:


> You mean cleaning my heatsinks and fans to improve my cooling?


Yes. Clean out the dust and if that does not improve your temperatures, replace the thermal paste between the CPU and the heatsink.


----------



## aa1996s (Feb 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Yes. Clean out the dust and if that does not improve your temperatures, replace the thermal paste between the CPU and the heatsink.


These days the noise started in my fan, it is strange as if something crashed and could not work well, I thought it was something wrong, and when I opened the laptop I saw a lot of dust, I cleaned it, my fan is still making noise and not like before. I had it



aa1996s said:


> These days the noise started in my fan, it is strange as if something crashed and could not work well, I thought it was something wrong, and when I opened the laptop I saw a lot of dust, I cleaned it, my fan is still making noise and not like before. I had it


it was my cooler , i dissable now no noise


----------



## aa1996s (Mar 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Did you try increasing the current limits like I recommended?
> 
> It is common for EDP OTHER under the RING column to go red at the exact same time as PL1 or PL2 or THERMAL goes red.  In this situation, it is one of the turbo power limits or your CPU temperature that is holding you back.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm very sorry, I don't understand your conversation much, can you explain something to me? The same thing happens to me and here it says something about power limits, too, bro I told him and I showed him my throttle stop app
Hi, I'm very sorry, I don't understand your conversation much, can you explain something to me? The same thing happens to me and here it says something about power limits, too, bro I told him and I showed him my throttle stop app , thnx you for the suport bro its very important , sometime in game i feel 5 fps in some place lol but in csgo 110 fps - 90 fps- 115-fps-100fps-130fps  and till 195 fps

Hi, I'm very sorry, I don't understand your conversation much, can you explain something to me? The same thing happens to me and here it says something about power limits, too, bro I told him and I showed him my throttle stop app
Hi, I'm very sorry, I don't understand your conversation much, can you explain something to me? The same thing happens to me and here it says something about power limits, too, bro I told him and I showed him my throttle stop app , thnx you for the suport bro its very important , sometime in game i feel 5 fps in some place lol but in csgo 110 fps - 90 fps- 115-fps-100fps-130fps and till 195 fps

sorrry too i dnt know to send pictures X)  it is laggy  wtfxd



aa1996s said:


> Hi, I'm very sorry, I don't understand your conversation much, can you explain something to me? The same thing happens to me and here it says something about power limits, too, bro I told him and I showed him my throttle stop app
> Hi, I'm very sorry, I don't understand your conversation much, can you explain something to me? The same thing happens to me and here it says something about power limits, too, bro I told him and I showed him my throttle stop app , thnx you for the suport bro its very important , sometime in game i feel 5 fps in some place lol but in csgo 110 fps - 90 fps- 115-fps-100fps-130fps  and till 195 fps
> 
> Hi, I'm very sorry, I don't understand your conversation much, can you explain something to me? The same thing happens to me and here it says something about power limits, too, bro I told him and I showed him my throttle stop app
> ...


great
pictures yes now



unclewebb said:


> Yes. Clean out the dust and if that does not improve your temperatures, replace the thermal paste between the CPU and the heatsink.


it full worked its clean bro llook


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 4, 2021)

I cannot fix your computer if it is too hot.

In the FIVR window, check this box.


----------



## aa1996s (Mar 4, 2021)

I appreciate good temperature even,  it is counter strike gameglobal ofensive, since it is quite light
, but i dnt know in others games , i ask , if it so high temps hot ?? , i will click disable and lock TPL okey

i thin the temps was on 83 º C becouse i was   doing a test with TS can u look this picture bro?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 4, 2021)

aa1996s said:


> can u look this picture bro?


What picture? None of the pictures show temperature.

83°C is a good temperature. Do not worry.


----------



## aa1996s (Mar 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I cannot fix your computer if it is too hot.
> 
> In the FIVR window, check this box.
> 
> View attachment 190873





I appreciate good temperature even, it is counter strike gameglobal ofensive, since it is quite light
, but i dnt know in others games , i ask , if it so high temps hot ?? , i will click disable and lock TPL okey

i thin the temps was on 83 º C becouse i was doing a test with TS can u look this picture bro?

yes , it is was becouse , i did a test with throttlestop , ( i dont know to send a picture , lol . what can i do next "dissable and lock turbo power limits
?


unclewebb said:


> What picture? None of the pictures show temperature.
> 
> 83°C is a good temperature. Do not worry.





unclewebb said:


> I cannot fix your computer if it is too hot.
> 
> In the FIVR window, check this box.
> 
> View attachment 190873yes ,what  i do next click disable and lock turbo power limits



@unclewe


aa1996s said:


> I appreciate good temperature even, it is counter strike gameglobal ofensive, since it is quite light
> , but i dnt know in others games , i ask , if it so high temps hot ?? , i will click disable and lock TPL okey
> 
> i thin the temps was on 83 º C becouse i was doing a test with TS can u look this picture bro?
> ...






aa1996s said:


> can  you see this text¿?


----------



## manningus (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi all, 

at first i wanted to say, that i am new to forums and i read a lot of threads about my problem, tried a LOT of settings but nothing helped me.. so after few days of trying i decided to write here 
I have DELL Precision 7530 with i7 8750H CPU. I am not expert but i think this laptop got decent cooling system and i also applied Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut.

I compared with many screenshots from ppl on forums and i guess my temperatures are decent, BUT my CPU dont want to work good in games, tests etc.. in most of my settings FID drops to +- 21 in like 5 seconds..
Please could yoy guys look at my screenshots+logs and say, what can be wrong ?

Thanks in advance for any help. Cheers


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 9, 2021)

manningus said:


> DELL Precision


The first problem I see is that you have reversed the turbo power limit values. PL1 is supposed to be the lower number and PL2 the higher number. You have your limits set to 90 60 when they should be PL1=60 and PL2=90.

Why did you reduce your turbo ratio limits? ThrottleStop shows that you have reduced the default values by 2. Your computer is not overheating so I do not see a reason to do this.

When testing, run Cinebench R20. It uses the AVX instructions and is better suited to the newer CPUs.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




When you run a log file, you do not need to use the More Data option. It is OK to do this but it creates a LOT of data for me to look at.
The first few lines of the log shows the problem.


```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2021-03-09  15:21:00  26.00  100.0  100.0    9508   54   0.8445   25.4   PL1
2021-03-09  15:21:00  25.13  100.0  100.0    9508   54   0.8325   26.6   PL1
2021-03-09  15:21:00  25.00  100.0  100.0    9508   53   0.8285   25.6   PL1
```

PL1 in the far right column indicates power limit throttling is in progress.

The 8750H has a 45W TDP rating.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Are you using the Dell power management software? Try switching that to Ultimate Performance.










If this does not solve your problem you might be out of luck. Dell laptops use an EC, embedded controller, which can set the power limits internally to a much lower value compared to what you have set in ThrottleStop. The lowest set of power limits always wins. Hopefully you can find a way to get your 45W CPU above 25W.

The log file shows that your battery is being charged. Maybe when it is fully charged it will stop this excessive power limit throttling. In some laptops the Intel CPU is deliberately power limit throttled whenever the dedicated GPU is active. That kills gaming performance.


----------



## manningus (Mar 9, 2021)

OH ! The DELL power management.. the thing i completly forgot, thanks a lot ! Now it runs very good in my opinion, only few "red power" issues and frequency drops, but just changing turbo power limits and power paln in Dell PM helped a lot.
Thanks for great tip, in attach new log and screenshots ( without "More data" checked  )

Thanks for your time again !


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 9, 2021)

manningus said:


> DELL power management


I was ready to brow beat Dell but then I remembered about their power management settings. Quiet is nice but I like ultimate performance better.

ThrottleStop is not reporting your CPU speed correctly. It might be some antivirus or anti-malware type software that is blocking ThrottleStop from reading the CPU monitoring registers correctly.

Your cooling is OK so you might be able to raise your PL1 limit up to 65W or 70W for maximum performance. I never check the PP0 Power Limit. I would set this to 0, press Apply and then clear the check mark from this option. A setting of 0 should tell the CPU to ignore this setting. If you do not need it, do not use it.

Everything looks good. Enjoy your new and improved laptop.


----------



## manningus (Mar 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Everything looks good. Enjoy your new and improved laptop.


Thanks again for your advices, all looking good now! And the most imortant thing - i dont have to throw my laptop out of windows..  Have a nice day !


----------



## Alberto moran (Mar 17, 2021)

I have a problem and it is that I use the intel xtreme tuning program and thecPowerUp. because for some reason it tells me that it is overheating even though the pc is icy and I am trying to remove the error and I cannot .. My pc is a laptop.


----------



## manningus (Mar 17, 2021)

Alberto moran said:


> I have a problem and it is that I use the intel xtreme tuning program and thecPowerUp. because for some reason it tells me that it is overheating even though the pc is icy and I am trying to remove the error and I cannot .. My pc is a laptop.


I am not exspert but you should  slide Offset voltage to -125 not +125 like you have.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 17, 2021)

Alberto moran said:


> it tells me that it is overheating


Your picture does not show that your computer is overheating. It shows Current EDP Limit throttling. That is not too much heat.

In the ThrottleStop TPL window, set Power Limit 4 to 0. Use the new ThrottleStop version and show me a screenshot. Do not use Intel XTU and ThrottleStop at the same time. Use only one of these programs.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




It looks like the problem with your computer is you have too many programs running in the background. You only have a 2 core processor. Your computer is going to feel slow. Look in the Task Manager Details tab and find out what is running on your computer in the background. Maybe it is a bad antivirus program.

When you set CPU voltage, you have to adjust both the CPU core and the CPU cache and you never want to use + positive offset voltage. Only use a - negative offset. Your CPU is a low power U series CPU. Set the CPU core offset to -50 mV and set the cache to -50 mV. If you go more than this, your computer might not be stable.


----------



## morbvamp (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello, I have a Dell XPS 13 9300 and I see on ThrottleStop that there's always a yellow EDP OTHER under the RING column.
I was able to undervolt my CPU Core and Cache and Intel GPU to -75mv.

I'll leave some screenshots showing my config. Is there any other tweak I could apply?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 18, 2021)

morbvamp said:


> EDP OTHER under the RING column


This is common and by itself, nothing to worry about. Look for things lighting up red under the CORE column. Red boxes indicate throttling in progress.

You can try setting Power Limit 4 to 0. That is a trick that tells the CPU to ignore this power limit. You can also increase the IccMax values up to 255.75 which is another trick. One of these tricks might make EDP OTHER lighting up yellow go away or it might not make any difference.

Do you have any throttling during normal use? Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop so you have a record of your CPU performance while gaming or while doing whatever you do with your laptop. Attach a log to your next post so I can have a look at your CPU performance and if any reasons for throttling are showing up in the log file. Your undervolt appears to be working and your settings all look OK.


----------



## morbvamp (Mar 26, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> This is common and by itself, nothing to worry about. Look for things lighting up red under the CORE column. Red boxes indicate throttling in progress.
> 
> You can try setting Power Limit 4 to 0. That is a trick that tells the CPU to ignore this power limit. You can also increase the IccMax values up to 255.75 which is another trick. One of these tricks might make EDP OTHER lighting up yellow go away or it might not make any difference.
> 
> Do you have any throttling during normal use? Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop so you have a record of your CPU performance while gaming or while doing whatever you do with your laptop. Attach a log to your next post so I can have a look at your CPU performance and if any reasons for throttling are showing up in the log file. Your undervolt appears to be working and your settings all look OK.


I do have throttling when I play games, and by the way this laptop it's designed, there's nothing I can do to stop this besides lowering the turbo max values. (From 3.9 to a dissapointing 2.3GHz). But on daily work it doesn't throttle, I only see the EDP OTHER under ring that from time to time turns red an then it goes back to yellow in an instant.

When you say that I could try increasing the IccMax values, do you mean only for the CPU Core or should I apply it to the CPU Cache and Intel GPU too?

PS: Sorry for replying so late to this, I've been hella busy with work..


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 26, 2021)

I would try setting both the core and cache IccMax values to 255.75.

It is your laptop. Do not be afraid to play with any of these values. There is not much you can do if your laptop's cooling is poor.

I set all of the limits sky high so they do not interfere with maximum performance.


----------



## Lucas Compasso (Apr 3, 2021)

Good evening everyone. 

First of all I would like to thank tiowebb for all the effort and dedication, thank you very much. I have a DELL G7 7588 with the following settings:

    Machine                       Dell Inc. - G7 7588
    Operation System        Microsoft Windows 10 Home (64-bit) 
    Memory                       16 GB
    Processor                     Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8750H CPU @ 2.20GHz
    Motherboard               Dell Inc. - 05KXC5
    Video Cards                 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
    Monitors                      4XK13?156WF6
    Hard Disk                    WDC WD10SPZX-75Z10T1 (1,0 TB)
    Network Card             Qualcomm QCA61x4A 802.11ac Wireless Adapter

I've been having several problems regarding the power limit PL1 and PL2, giving a serious bottleneck in the processor, would you like to help me in any way with an orientation?

follow images for better understanding and the LOG file, thank you very much.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 4, 2021)

Lucas Compasso said:


> DELL G7 7588


Some Dell laptops use power limit throttling. Your log file shows that sometimes your CPU is being throttled to between 35W and 37W and other times your CPU is throttling at 42W. No one knows why Dell does this. The 80W PL1 power limit that you set in ThrottleStop is being ignored. Dell laptops enforce their own power limits. Your 8750H has a 45W TDP rating but Dell has decided that you do not get to use what you paid for. If you contact Dell to complain, they will probably try to convince you that everything is OK. It is not OK. Other manufacturers do not do this.

There is no way to fix this problem. When running Cinebench, you can try setting the core offset to a much bigger number compared to the cache offset. That will reduce power consumption a little and should improve your Cinebench score. A lot of users have found that -125 mV for the cache offset and -200 mV for the core offset works well. You will still have power limit throttling problems.

Some users with similar throttling problems have deleted the DPTF driver and blocked it from being reinstalled. I am not sure if that will help your laptop problem. Do a Google search for your laptop model. Maybe someone has a solution. I do not.


----------



## Lucas Compasso (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you very much tiowebb for the answer.
I will do some research to see if I can solve this problem, if I can come back here to provide feedback.
You are very good at what you do, this knowledge is incredible, congratulations.

See you soon with more results.

Good morning everyone.

Here is an update of my chance.

This morning, I saw the response from tiowebb, and I started researching the issue of disabled DPTF (Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework), I found an article about the case of disabled, being able to disable DPTF, (I believe so), after the process, I made the changes recommended by tiowebb, and started the test on Cinebench R23, my score was GREAT, even surpassed the average, but even so I have a bottleneck in PL1, I'm afraid to increase a lot, even if I don't know if this PL that I adopted.

what recommends me to do tiowebb?

Follows files for better understanding.

Thank you very much for your help, you are showwww.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 5, 2021)

Lucas Compasso said:


> Cinebench R23, my score was GREAT


Increasing the CPU core offset to -200 mV has improved your Cinebench score. 

The log file shows that you still have a power limit throttle problem. At 42W, your computer is forced to slow down. With no power limits, your Cinebench score would be higher but on your computer, that is not possible. 

If you are playing a game and the Nvidia GPU is active, some Dell computers will reduce the turbo power limit more so your CPU will throttle more. Try running a log file while you are playing a game. How is performance?

I do not know how to fix Dell's power limit throttling problem.


----------



## Juanpppp (Jun 13, 2021)

hello everyone, i must admit that i am very new to the world of undervolting, so my problem is probably very easy to solve. if this is the case i owe you an apology in advance.
with or without undervolting, i have this EDP OTHER error constantly on limit reasons, always flashing red. i have discovered that this error stops appearing if i have the disable turbo box activated, so i could intuit something on that part. also a box with the initials TVB appears in yellow, i have no idea what it could mean.

the characteristics of my laptop:
-Asus vivobook X509FB
-BIOS: X509FB.302
-CPU: i7-8565U with uhd 620 graphics
-Integrated GPU: nvidia geforce mx110
the charger and battery are the original factory ones.

if someone could guide me to solve this, I would be very grateful .


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 13, 2021)

If you want EDP OTHER to go away, open the FIVR window and try increasing IccMax for both the core and the cache. I recommend setting these both to 255.75 so they do not interfere with performance. The big problem is that Power Limit 4 is set to 28. That is too low. Either set this to 0 which usually disables this setting or set it to 1023 to avoid throttling.

I would check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. This will disable the secondary set of power limits. No real need for multiple power limits all trying to do the same thing.

In the TPL window it says Speed Shift - Min 4 and Max 46. You have set the Min to 128 and the Max to 255. I have to ask, why? There are hundreds of examples in the ThrottleStop thread and there are piles of ThrottleStop videos on YouTube and I have never seen Speed Shift Min and Max set like that. Whatever you are trying to accomplish, that is not the way to do it.   

On the main screen, Speed Shift EPP is checked and set to 128. For maximum performance I would not set this higher than 80. Windows 10 is usually capable of controlling EPP so most users do not need to check the Speed Shift EPP option in ThrottleStop. Try clearing that box and then move the Windows power slider in the system tray back and forth while watching the Speed Shift EPP value in the FIVR monitoring table. Most computers are setup so that when you move the slider to Best Performance, Windows will automatically set EPP to 84. If Windows can handle this, let it. Not a good idea to have ThrottleStop and Windows both writing different values to the same CPU register. 

Your CPU is getting up to 98°C. A lot of laptops with low power U series CPUs will get hot and thermal throttle if you increase the turbo power limits. Their cooling is barely adequate at 15W and completely inadequate at 30W or higher. Either disassemble your laptop and clean it and replace the thermal paste or lower the power limits so it does not run so hot.


----------



## DarkByteZero (Jun 14, 2021)

neimos said:


> Have you spoken with Apple Care? I doubt they have much knowledge about this but if they return/exchange can you let us know ?



Hey Ho, I had a problem with my Macbook a year ago. I just want to let everyone know that such extreme throttle as I had can also be a hardware fault. (throttle at 0,8 Ghz)  After I had my Macbook replaced for free, the i9 runs constantly at 4,1 Ghz without any problems.


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 15, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Intel CPUs can run 100% reliably up to 100°C. That is the normal thermal throttling temperature. Your laptop manufacturer has set the throttling temperature really low at 92°C so your CPU can never reach its full rated temperature. This means that your CPU temperature should never be a concern. It will always be forced to run well within spec.
> 
> Modern laptops with Intel 6 core CPUs run hot. Even low power laptops will run at over 90°C. It is just the way it is in 2020. Why not set the Speed Shift Max value back to the default setting which is 45. Setting this to 34 is limiting your CPU performance.
> 
> ...


Hello unclewebb, I have a recently discovered the same edp other under ring and I have tried all the solutions listed here and can't fix it. Could you please help?
Thank you


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 15, 2021)

iamhavingastroke said:


> I have tried all the solutions listed here





unclewebb said:


> If you want EDP OTHER to go away, open the FIVR window and try increasing IccMax for both the core and the cache.


Your screenshot shows that IccMax is set to 55.00. I set both of these to the maximum, 255.75. If that does not make EDP OTHER throttling go away then there is nothing else you can do.

When you are playing a game, is this causing any throttling? Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop so you have a record of your CPU performance. Is EDP showing up in the log file? Attach a log file to your next post so I can have a look.

Edit - The default turbo ratios for your CPU are 35, 33, 32, 31. Setting all of these to 35 will be ignored by the CPU. It is a locked CPU. It does not support a 35 all core overclock.


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your screenshot shows that IccMax is set to 55.00. I set both of these to the maximum, 255.75. If that does not make EDP OTHER throttling go away then there is nothing else you can do.
> 
> When you are playing a game, is this causing any throttling? Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop so you have a record of your CPU performance. Is EDP showing up in the log file? Attach a log file to your next post so I can have a look.
> 
> Edit - The default turbo ratios for your CPU are 35, 33, 32, 31. Setting all of these to 35 will be ignored by the CPU. It is a locked CPU. It does not support a 35 all core overclock.


My cpu wasn't always like this it started happening a couple days ago so I cleaned my vents and reinstalled windows but it didnt help and I get fps stutters in all my games.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop so you have a record of your CPU performance.


I cannot help you if you do not provide me with any data that shows this problem. What laptop model do you have? Many older Dell laptops can develop bizarre and severe throttling problems over time. Post a log file while gaming so I can see what is going on. If you have an Nvidia GPU, check that box in the Options window so that data is included in your log file. Attach a log file to your next post.


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I cannot help you if you do not provide me with any data that shows this problem. What laptop model do you have? Many older Dell laptops can develop bizarre and severe throttling problems over time. Post a log file while gaming so I can see what is going on. If you have an Nvidia GPU, check that box in the Options window so that data is included in your log file. Attach a log file to your next post.


I have a HP omen 2016



unclewebb said:


> I cannot help you if you do not provide me with any data that shows this problem. What laptop model do you have? Many older Dell laptops can develop bizarre and severe throttling problems over time. Post a log file while gaming so I can see what is going on. If you have an Nvidia GPU, check that box in the Options window so that data is included in your log file. Attach a log file to your next post.


does it help?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

The CPU is running exactly as it should run. Power consumption is low at 25W so there is no power limit throttling and the CPU is running steady with a 31.00 multiplier which is what it should be running at.

What GPU do you have? Either add your GPU data to the ThrottleStop log file or use GPU-Z to create a log file. You might have some sort of GPU throttling problem. Have you done any recent Windows Updates or GPU driver updates? Any issues you are having do not appear to be CPU related.

What exact version of Windows are you using? Open a command window to see what number it shows.
I am using version 10.0.19042.985


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The CPU is running exactly as it should run. Power consumption is low at 25W so there is no power limit throttling and the CPU is running steady with a 31.00 multiplier which is what it should be running at.
> 
> What GPU do you have? Either add your GPU data to the ThrottleStop log file or use GPU-Z to create a log file. You might have some sort of GPU throttling problem. Have you done any recent Windows Updates or GPU driver updates? Any issues you are having do not appear to be CPU related.
> 
> ...



Thank you for letting me know I am using a GTX 965M and my windows version is 10.0.19042.1052



iamhavingastroke said:


> Thank you for letting me know I am using a GTX 965M and my windows version is 10.0.19042.1052





unclewebb said:


> The CPU is running exactly as it should run. Power consumption is low at 25W so there is no power limit throttling and the CPU is running steady with a 31.00 multiplier which is what it should be running at.
> 
> What GPU do you have? Either add your GPU data to the ThrottleStop log file or use GPU-Z to create a log file. You might have some sort of GPU throttling problem. Have you done any recent Windows Updates or GPU driver updates? Any issues you are having do not appear to be CPU related.
> 
> ...


how can I make a log file with my gpu in it?



unclewebb said:


> The CPU is running exactly as it should run. Power consumption is low at 25W so there is no power limit throttling and the CPU is running steady with a 31.00 multiplier which is what it should be running at.
> 
> What GPU do you have? Either add your GPU data to the ThrottleStop log file or use GPU-Z to create a log file. You might have some sort of GPU throttling problem. Have you done any recent Windows Updates or GPU driver updates? Any issues you are having do not appear to be CPU related.
> 
> ...


this might be it let me know if I didn't include gpu


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

iamhavingastroke said:


> how can I make a log file with my gpu in it?


If you want to include your Nvidia GPU MHz and temps in the ThrottleStop log file then follow the directions I posted.



unclewebb said:


> If you have an Nvidia GPU, check that box in the Options window so that data is included in your log file.


A GPU-Z log file is much more thorough but this is a good start to see if the GPU MHz are tanking.

Some updates do crazy things like lower the maximum GPU temperature so you end up with lots of GPU throttling.



iamhavingastroke said:


> let me know if I didn't include gpu


You did not yet include the Nvidia GPU. Find that box in the ThrottleStop Options window on the right side and check it.


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 16, 2021)

Can a gpu also cause the edp other sign under ring? I just turned on the gpu log file and will play a game to test it out but it is nearly impossible due to the large fps stuttering issue.



unclewebb said:


> If you want to include your Nvidia GPU MHz and temps in the ThrottleStop log file then follow the directions I posted.
> 
> 
> A GPU-Z log file is much more thorough but this is a good start to see if the GPU MHz are tanking.
> ...


This is the file hopefully helps and thank you soo much for helping me unclewebb


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

It is common to get EDP OTHER lighting up yellow under ring. There is no sign of this being a problem in the log file. Did you increase the IccMax values like I suggested?

There is no sign of any Nvidia GPU throttling in the log file. The GPU runs at 937 MHz or 1151 MHz which does not sound too bad. The 965M is rated at 944 MHz + Boost so it seems to be performing normal.






						GeForce GTX 965M Graphics Card for Laptops | GeForce
					

Experience desktop-class gaming on a notebook with a next-gen GeForce® GTX 965M graphics card. Plus, get improved battery life you need to game longer, unplugged. Find out more.



					www.nvidia.com
				




Did you update the Nvidia GPU driver recently? What version of this driver are you using? Nothing is really jumping out at me why your computer is stuttering so badly.

In the FIVR window check Thermal Velocity Boost, V-Max Stress and Ring Down Bin. Some of these do not apply to your CPU model.


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> It is common to get EDP OTHER lighting up yellow under ring. There is no sign of this being a problem in the log file. Did you increase the IccMax values like I suggested?
> 
> There is no sign of any Nvidia GPU throttling in the log file. The GPU runs at 937 MHz or 1151 MHz which does not sound too bad. The 965M is rated at 944 MHz + Boost so it seems to be performing normal.
> 
> ...


I am soo sorry for the late reply but yes I updated the gpu recently and it is on version 466.77. My main problem is games usually running great than the fps goes down to 18-30 and goes back up.



iamhavingastroke said:


> I am soo sorry for the late reply but yes I updated the gpu recently and it is on version 466.77. My main problem is games usually running great than the fps goes down to 18-30 and goes back up.





unclewebb said:


> It is common to get EDP OTHER lighting up yellow under ring. There is no sign of this being a problem in the log file. Did you increase the IccMax values like I suggested?
> 
> There is no sign of any Nvidia GPU throttling in the log file. The GPU runs at 937 MHz or 1151 MHz which does not sound too bad. The 965M is rated at 944 MHz + Boost so it seems to be performing normal.
> 
> ...


I also did increase iccmax to the max


----------



## aa1996s (Jun 16, 2021)

iamhavingastroke said:


> I am soo sorry for the late reply but yes I updated the gpu recently and it is on version 466.77. My main problem is games usually running great than the fps goes down to 18-30 and goes back up.
> 
> 
> 
> I also did increase iccmax to the max


in fortnite I also suffer for that reason, FPS are 79 and drops to 18-23-9fps-40-30 fps - 50 fps - 60 fps today I tried a little playing with the game settings and control panel envy, and when activating graphics like antialiasing, which make your nvidia gpu work harder than the cpu, because when the graphics are low (with graphics all low, I think it is that it only uses the cpu because my gpu was almost not working and after doing that solved a lot of FPS drops, it depends on the equipment, this puts the gpu to work and improves the performance somewhat, but I never managed to have anything fluid with my i7 8750h, I have a laptop, and my subvolt is 3200 mhz, all the cores, and the voltage runs offset -200 and the cache offset -100.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

iamhavingastroke said:


> I updated the gpu recently and it is on version 466.77


If something has changed fairly recently then I would be uninstalling the 466.77 Nvidia driver and I would install an older version from a few months ago. There are so many updates that you really have to pay close attention to performance after each update. Things can go to crap in the blink of an eye.


----------



## aa1996s (Jun 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> If something has changed fairly recently then I would be uninstalling the 466.77 Nvidia driver and I would install an older version from a few months ago. There are so many updates that you really have to pay close attention to performance after each update. Things can go to crap in the blink of an eye.


How do I know which is the right driver for my performance? should i delete other nvidia drivers? could you help me a little please? I don't know how to uninstall those drivers or updates. thanks for all bro , you are good bro thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

aa1996s said:


> How do I know which is the right driver for my performance?


How am I supposed to know what Nvidia driver will work best on your laptop? Uninstall whatever Nvidia driver you are currently using and download and install an older driver. The Nvidia download site should have lots of older drivers to choose from.



iamhavingastroke said:


> I get fps stutters in all my games.


If this never used to happen and all of a sudden it started to happen, it might be a recent driver or Windows update that is causing this.


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> How am I supposed to know what Nvidia driver will work best on your laptop? Uninstall whatever Nvidia driver you are currently using and download and install an older driver. The Nvidia download site should have lots of older drivers to choose from.
> 
> 
> If this never used to happen and all of a sudden it started to happen, it might be a recent driver or Windows update that is causing this.


I am going to install a older driver as I have the same issue in fortnite where I get 200 fps then it goes down to 34 or 18


----------



## aa1996s (Jun 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> How am I supposed to know what Nvidia driver will work best on your laptop? Uninstall whatever Nvidia driver you are currently using and download and install an older driver. The Nvidia download site should have lots of older drivers to choose from.
> 
> 
> If this never used to happen and all of a sudden it started to happen, it might be a recent driver or Windows update that is causing this.


yeah , right , i have one look ,
and how can I make sure which driver to download and install?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

aa1996s said:


> how can I make sure which driver to download and install?


Maybe iamhavingastroke will be able to find a GPU driver that works better. I do not know if this is the problem. A different GPU driver is the first thing I would try changing. If a couple of older GPU drivers have the exact same problem then it is probably something else. I do not have this problem so I do not know how to fix it. 

I never let Windows 10 automatically update itself. I use Sledgehammer to manage the updates. This makes it easier to troubleshoot when there is a problem. 









						Download Sledgehammer  - MajorGeeks
					

Sledgehammer (formerly WUMT Wrapper Script) is used to launch Windows Update MiniTool and disable Windows Updates until you run it again avoiding unwanted reboots.



					www.majorgeeks.com


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Maybe iamhavingastroke will be able to find a GPU driver that works better. I do not know if this is the problem. A different GPU driver is the first thing I would try changing. If a couple of older GPU drivers have the exact same problem then it is probably something else. I do not have this problem so I do not know how to fix it.
> 
> I never let Windows 10 automatically update itself. I use Sledgehammer to manage the updates. This makes it easier to troubleshoot when there is a problem.
> 
> ...


Hello Unclewebb, how are you? I recently changed the graphics driver and have found no changes and will continue to test more drivers. I have also attached a log file which might help.


----------



## aa1996s (Jun 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Maybe iamhavingastroke will be able to find a GPU driver that works better. I do not know if this is the problem. A different GPU driver is the first thing I would try changing. If a couple of older GPU drivers have the exact same problem then it is probably something else. I do not have this problem so I do not know how to fix it.
> 
> I never let Windows 10 automatically update itself. I use Sledgehammer to manage the updates. This makes it easier to troubleshoot when there is a problem.
> 
> https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/wumt_wrapper_script.html[/URL


http://HOW MANY EUROS COST YOUR PC?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 17, 2021)

@iamhavingastroke - Your CPU spends a lot of time over 90°C but for the most part, it continues to run at a consistent speed. There were three times in the log file when there was some brief BD PROCHOT throttling.


```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP   NVIDIA GPU     VID   POWER
2021-06-16  18:09:35  31.00   69.9  100.0       0   98    1151    91   0.9664   28.6
2021-06-16  18:09:36  31.00   67.2  100.0       0   97    1151    90   0.9716   28.6
2021-06-16  18:09:37  31.00   64.2  100.0       0   98    1151    90   0.9562   28.1
2021-06-16  18:09:38   9.22   92.1  100.0       0   79    1151    83   0.5709    7.1   BDPRO
2021-06-16  18:09:39   8.00   92.3  100.0       0   79    1151    83   0.5673    5.6   BDPRO
2021-06-16  18:09:40   8.00   89.1  100.0       0   78    1151    81   0.5736    5.6   BDPRO
2021-06-16  18:09:41   8.00   91.1  100.0       0   78    1151    81   0.5714    5.5   BDPRO
2021-06-16  18:09:42   8.00   92.0  100.0       0   77    1151    81   0.5718    5.5   BDPRO
2021-06-16  18:09:43  29.33   61.4  100.0       0   93    1151    81   0.9731   25.4
2021-06-16  18:09:44  31.00   58.0  100.0       0   95    1151    89   0.9808   26.9
2021-06-16  18:09:45  31.00   57.3  100.0       0   95    1151    89   0.9763   26.8
```

BD PROCHOT throttling is basically an external sensor within your computer that sends a signal to your CPU to slow it down. You can use ThrottleStop to disable these BD PROCHOT messages getting to your CPU but at the temperature your CPU and GPU are running at, disabling this external throttling signal is probably not a good idea. 

These BD PROCHOT throttling episodes only last about 5 seconds. The CPU drops in speed from 3100 MHz down to 800 MHz so you will definitely notice some big FPS drops when this happens. Are you getting occasional FPS drops like this or are you getting constant stuttering while gaming? Considering how hot your laptop is running, your CPU and GPU MHz look really consistent. 

You can try doing some logging with GPU-Z. It might show an issue with your GPU that ThrottleStop is not showing.


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 17, 2021)

aa1996s said:


> http://HOW MANY EUROS COST YOUR PC?


It is a gaming laptop an HP Omen 2016 if you want a better pc for a lower price follow this yt guide 










unclewebb said:


> @iamhavingastroke - Your CPU spends a lot of time over 90°C but for the most part, it continues to run at a consistent speed. There were three times in the log file when there was some brief BD PROCHOT throttling.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


The stuttering is consistent and usually happens for 3-5 seconds at a time and this does annoy me!
I will send a gpu z log 
Thank you



unclewebb said:


> @iamhavingastroke - Your CPU spends a lot of time over 90°C but for the most part, it continues to run at a consistent speed. There were three times in the log file when there was some brief BD PROCHOT throttling.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I was looking to upgrade to a new pc as I had saved up for over a year but the pandemic left me gpu less



aa1996s said:


> http://HOW MANY EUROS COST YOUR PC?


Here take a look at this one too


----------



## aa1996s (Jun 17, 2021)

iamhavingastroke said:


> It is a gaming laptop an HP Omen 2016 if you want a better pc for a lower price follow this yt guide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i live in spain can i  buy it?


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 17, 2021)

aa1996s said:


> i live in spain can i  buy it?


yes but I recommend following the guide on the pc as it provides more fps on games than this overpriced laptop


----------



## aa1996s (Jun 17, 2021)

iamhavingastroke said:


> yes but I recommend following the guide on the pc as it provides more fps on games than this overpriced laptop


CORRECTO, parece ser que sí  ,pero a veces desconfío pero quisiera probar algo así necesito mínimo 200 FPS !! @.@ , 
I can sell this lenovo y530 laptop to a friend for 300 euros, tell me what do you recommend?


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 17, 2021)

aa1996s said:


> CORRECTO, parece ser que sí  ,pero a veces desconfío pero quisiera probar algo así necesito mínimo 200 FPS !! @.@ ,
> I can sell this lenovo y530 laptop to a friend for 300 euros, tell me what do you recommend?


I would recommend you dont the lenovo y530 is better than my laptop



unclewebb said:


> @iamhavingastroke - Your CPU spends a lot of time over 90°C but for the most part, it continues to run at a consistent speed. There were three times in the log file when there was some brief BD PROCHOT throttling.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi Unclewebb, I have the gpu z file. Let me know if it helps. Thank you!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2021)

The GPU-Z log file only covers a few seconds and there is hardly any load on the GPU. Try running a longer log file while gaming for 10 or 15 minutes, not 5 seconds.


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jun 18, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The GPU-Z log file only covers a few seconds and there is hardly any load on the GPU. Try running a longer log file while gaming for 10 or 15 minutes, not 5 seconds.


let me know if this helps. Also my pc has been overheating for the past day and I found disabling turbo fixes this. What should I do about that?


unclewebb said:


> The GPU-Z log file only covers a few seconds and there is hardly any load on the GPU. Try running a longer log file while gaming for 10 or 15 minutes, not 5 seconds.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2021)

iamhavingastroke said:


> my pc has been overheating for the past day


Your GPU-Z log file shows the Hot Spot on the GPU getting up to 101°C. It is not good for an Intel CPU to be constantly running at these sort of temperatures and it is definitely not good for an Nvidia GPU. Hard to get consistent performance out of a laptop when the CPU and GPU are running so hot. 

Unless you find a way to re-engineer the inadequate cooling system, there is not much you can do. Disabling Intel Turbo Boost is a band aid. It helps reduce overall temperatures but it significantly reduces CPU performance. Got to do what you got to do. I would be heading to eBay. Too many gaming laptops have similar issues.


----------



## aa1996s (Jun 18, 2021)

iamhavingastroke said:


> I would recommend you dont the lenovo y530 is better than my laptop
> 
> 
> Hi Unclewebb, I have the gpu z file. Let me know if it helps. Thank you!


my i7 8750h with undervolt is 97 º in this laptop , 
How do you want me to play quietly with this garbage?



iamhavingastroke said:


> I would recommend you dont the lenovo y530 is better than my laptop
> 
> 
> Hi Unclewebb, I have the gpu z file. Let me know if it helps. Thank you!


How do you want me to play quietly with this garbage? my i7 8750h in this laptop is 97 º with undervolt sh1t


----------



## iamhavingastroke (Jul 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your GPU-Z log file shows the Hot Spot on the GPU getting up to 101°C. It is not good for an Intel CPU to be constantly running at these sort of temperatures and it is definitely not good for an Nvidia GPU. Hard to get consistent performance out of a laptop when the CPU and GPU are running so hot.
> Do you have any other suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Kyaw Zin (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi unclewebb! I have some issues with my MSI GE73 RGB 8RF. Let me explain to you. My laptop spec is as follow.
CPU i7 8750H, RAM 16GB DDR4, GPU Nvidia GTX1070 (Full Powered) 8GB DDR5
OS - Windows 11 Version 21H2 (OS Build 22000.194)
I undervolted laptop with parameters as attached photos. When I play several games with laptop, it always hits 97C and I also get FPS drops in games. Sometimes in game FPS dropped to 35FPS even with max fan speed 7500 rpm. Seems that it's throttling itself. Even in idle state, temps are around 50C~60C. Is it normal? Room temp is 21C. Can you point out what causes this issues? I haven't open laptop chassis to replace thermal paste since I bought it in 2019 Jan 23rd. Is it time to replace thermals paste? I believe that there will be a lot of dust in fan and radiator. Beside this issues, I would like to know that is there any parameter issues with throttlestop? I would be happy if I get some advises to improve thermal vs performance scenario. I also attach GPU enabled log file and I logged it while I playing Days Gone in 1080P High setting for around 15mins. Can you suggest any optimal setting? Thanks in advance.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 23, 2021)

@Kyaw Zin - High performance laptops are similar to high performance cars. They need regular maintenance. I am not sure if the thermal paste needs replacement but it is time to open up your laptop and blow out the dust. Heatsinks can not dissipate heat if the fins are full of dust and dirt. If blowing out your laptop does not reduce your CPU and GPU temperatures then you will also need to replace the thermal paste. Noctua NT-H2 is kind of pricey in most markets but it works well in laptops. Often times, just blowing the dust out can solve the problem.

Your log file shows some CPU throttling but the biggest problem is GPU throttling. The GPU is pegged at 90°C which is likely the GPU thermal throttling temperature. You can run GPU-Z to confirm this information. The GPU temperature is the main cause of big drops in GPU MHz which kills FPS.

If you are forced to run your CPU at 3400 MHz to avoid throttling, that is a good sign that you have been procrastinating too long. Time for a thorough cleaning. No point in me recommending any settings until you get the thermal problems fixed.


----------



## Kyaw Zin (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks for advise, bro. I will open laptop chassis to clean and blow dust first. I also ordered Thermalright TF8 thermal paste for just in case. I know that thermal pastes (in my case 13.8W/mK) have low thermal conductivity than liquid metal but this is the only one available near me. I will update after cleaning results soon. Thanks for thorough explanation!


----------



## Doniblox (Oct 1, 2021)

hello i have a problem with an i7 8650u,

Under stress there is always the pl1 and edp other in red and the frequencies are lowered to 3.2ghz being that the processor holds up to 4.2ghz in 2 cores, I attach tcp configuration,

And another question, why does it never exceed 3.9 GHz? I remember that before I saw 2 cores at 4.2ghz but now it never reaches those frequencies

tinkpad t580,  16gb ram single chanel, no dedicated graphics card, ssd m.2 




,


----------



## TarpGuy_ (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi, I'm having the same problem as a lot of others I think. Except it seems I'm one of the only ones on a Desktop computer. The EDP OTHER field is constantly blinking when I have just a browser and Steam open. I can not for the life of me find the box to enable limit reasons in the log file, but I have a log file right here. The only thing I have changed myself is the PP0 value, and the -125mV undervolt. The log is a lot of idling, and at 14:33, I booted up the Battlefield 2042 Beta. I don't really know what other info to provide, but I have had the pc for quite a while. The CPU was just released when I bought it.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 8, 2021)

TarpGuy_ said:


> I can not for the life of me find the box to enable limit reasons in the log file


On the newer versions of ThrottleStop, this happens automatically. No Limit Reasons info showing up in the log file is a good thing. That means no throttling problems.

EDP OTHER is hyper sensitive on some CPUs. Even after you press the Clear button, it is not unusual for EDP OTHER to immediately light up yellow again.





This is nothing to worry about. Ignore it. If it is constantly red under the CORE column then show me a screenshot of ThrottleStop with Limit Reasons open that shows this.



TarpGuy_ said:


> The only thing I have changed myself is the PP0 value


Was there any reason you did this? Did it solve a problem? Avoid changing things randomly. ThrottleStop has a lot of features but some of them do not apply to your CPU. I would set the PP0 Power Limit to 0, press Apply and then I would clear the PP0 Power Limit box. There is usually no reason to use this on your desktop CPU.



TarpGuy_ said:


> and the -125mV undervolt.


On a desktop computer, I would suggest setting the voltages in the BIOS if possible. If you are going to undervolt, for most CPUs, you have to undervolt both the core and the cache. These two voltages are linked. If you only adjust one of these then your undervolt request will usually be ignored. With some desktop boards, you might also have to enable SVID support in the BIOS before the ThrottleStop voltage adjusters are going to do anything.

Speed Shift Technology is not enabled. It might not be available in your BIOS. If you want to use this feature, you need to enable it in the ThrottleStop TPL window. Before you do that, tell me what you want your computer to do. Would you like it to run at full speed regardless of load or would you like it to slow down when it is lightly loaded? For a desktop computer that is plugged in, I prefer to run at full speed. You can enable the low power C states if you want to save power. Slowing the CPU down is really not that necessary but some people still like to do this when the CPU is lightly loaded.

If you are not going to use Speed Shift Technology then you need to check the Set Multiplier box and the SpeedStep box.


----------



## TarpGuy_ (Oct 10, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Was there any reason you did this? Did it solve a problem? Avoid changing things randomly. ThrottleStop has a lot of features but some of them do not apply to your CPU. I would set the PP0 Power Limit to 0, press Apply and then I would clear the PP0 Power Limit box. There is usually no reason to use this on your desktop CPU.


I did based on previous answers to this thread, where it was suggested that it might help with the problem I seemed to be having. It has been reset to 0 and unticked. 



unclewebb said:


> Speed Shift Technology is not enabled. It might not be available in your BIOS. If you want to use this feature, you need to enable it in the ThrottleStop TPL window. Before you do that, tell me what you want your computer to do. Would you like it to run at full speed regardless of load or would you like it to slow down when it is lightly loaded? For a desktop computer that is plugged in, I prefer to run at full speed. You can enable the low power C states if you want to save power. Slowing the CPU down is really not that necessary but some people still like to do this when the CPU is lightly loaded.


I want it to run at full speed. 

Thank you for the quick answer!


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 11, 2021)

TarpGuy_ said:


> I want it to run at full speed.


To enable Speed Shift Technology, check the Speed Shift option in the ThrottleStop TPL window. Press OK, go back out to the main screen and check the Speed Shift EPP box. Set the EPP value to 0 for maximum CPU speed. If you want your CPU to slow down when lightly loaded, set the EPP value to 80. The EPP value can easily be adjusted on the main screen. Not that intuitive but just click on the number to the right of EPP and change the value.


----------



## herpderp_64 (Nov 20, 2021)

hi. i have a question about my laptop. i have a dell g7 7588 with a  i7 8750 h. i have already done 3 repastes and I have a cooling pad.i have tried everything by this point and i have been looking at all of the posts that said anything about this. my laptop used to thurmal throttle but after the undervolt it doesn't in games. the cpu doesn't but the gpu does. the cpu does get power limted for some reason even tho i have set it to not. i have tried every setting but no matter what i do it always power throttles to 40-44 wats after i run it for a bit.  i am unsure if i am just missing something or if something is wrong. also i have gotten to a -350 mv on my cpu core but unstably but i am very stable on -260. thank you in advanced herp


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 20, 2021)

herpderp_64 said:


> i am very stable on -260







When the TS Bench reports 1024 Errors after 28 seconds, that means your computer is not stable. These errors are a warning that your CPU is coming up with different answers for the same calculation. Sometimes 2 + 2 = 4 and sometimes your computer will tell you that 2 + 2 = 5 or 105 or who knows. Game stable does not prove that your computer is stable. Over time, when you operate a computer on the edge like this, Windows or your files might slowly become corrupted. You might get some random BSOD when playing. Hopefully you will not be doing anything too important when this inevitably happens.

You have set your voltages too low. You can fix this problem or just carry on and ignore this warning. Your computer might be OK for months. For me personally, I need my computer to be as close to 100% stable as possible. I always increase the voltage until the TS Bench errors go away.

The Intel GPU barely consumes any power if you are using a Nvidia GPU while gaming. Consider setting the Intel GPU and iGPU Unslice voltages back to +0.0000. The risks are greater than the rewards when you undervolt the Intel GPU. Try setting the cache offset voltage to -130 mV or -125 mV like everyone else is using. That is the most important setting for stability.

The 8750H has a 45W TDP rating.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Dell typically uses an embedded controller (EC) to enforce this limit. Some 8th Gen Dell laptops are locked to 45W and some randomly vary to far less than 45W. It looks like your Dell laptop has this hidden feature. It should not be PL1 power limit throttling, like it is in the screenshot, at only 38W. Sadly, there is no fix for this. When the EC sets a power limit lower than what you have set in ThrottleStop, the EC wins control of the CPU. This was a common issue in 8th Gen Dell laptops. You are lucky. I have seen some go as low as 10W and get stuck there for extended periods of time.


----------



## herpderp_64 (Nov 20, 2021)

so then 2 things. one i should up the voltage till I see that I have no more errors in the run and 2 that there is nothing I can do about the power throttling. also, I wanted to point out that it doesn't start at 38. I get like 10-15 seconds at the start of a test that it stays at 55-60 wats and it starts throttling with pl2 and then suddenly it switches from pl2 to pl1 and immediately drops from that 55-60 all the way to 38-41. also I really wanted to thank you for answering super quickly. i have been looking at your answers to posts for a few years and I have found them super useful. you were the original person who I learned how to undervolt from ages ago and well I found a way to bypass the block through the bios so I can get control again so I had to come back and find you again. so besides raising the voltage there is nothing I can do to fix the power limet bs. and if not are there any other changes you would advise me to make or to check to make sure my PC is fully tuned


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 20, 2021)

Increasing the voltage is up to you. That is my recommendation. I hate random bugs and computers that are not stable.

Here is some user feedback from a guy that thought a few TS Bench errors was not important.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				




http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/page-1020#post-10919803



herpderp_64 said:


> besides raising the voltage there is nothing I can do to fix the power limit bs.


Unfortunately, raising the voltage increases power consumption so this makes the power limit throttling problem worse. It is a no win situation.



herpderp_64 said:


> it starts throttling with pl2 and then suddenly it switches from pl2 to pl1


The purpose of these two power limits is so the CPU can run at a high power level for a short period of time and then it will switch to the lower power limit for an infinite amount of time after that. That is not a bad idea when cooling is limited. It all worked great until Dell started using the EC to hijack this control method. Now the power limits can be lowered excessively with no real legit reason. Some users have complained to Dell and their complaints were brushed aside. They were told that this is "by design" and everything is OK. 

For approximately 10 years, Dell engineers dreamed up new ways to throttle their laptops. Dell started using the EC to enforce power limits on their 8th Gen laptops and for that problem, there is no easy fix. For Core 2 Duo laptops, all the way up to and including Dell's laptops with Intel 7th Gen CPUs, ThrottleStop could be used to fix these unnecessary throttling problems. With 8th Gen, I finally gave up.


----------



## herpderp_64 (Nov 21, 2021)

well thank you anyway. i have raised the voltage so it is actually 100% stable now. i have also raised it on the cache. i really wanted to tank you because you answered so quickly and well you really helped me out. for now I will stick the tpl to 55 or 60 and well hope for the best. at worst now my CPU runs at 3.4 instead of 3.9 but because of the underovlt it is at 80 c at 3.4 instead of always 100 and at 0.8 so it is still much better, just not perfect. have a great day my man and keep up the amazing help and work


----------



## Giorgio8 (Jan 11, 2022)

SO i have an issue on my laptop Acer Predator Helios 300. for some reason pl1 and _edp other_ are always turn on yellow then red also POWER in the last screenshot anyone can help me with this ? maybe i need to change some settings in TS...


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 11, 2022)

You set the PL2 short power limit to 30W so your computer is power limit throttling at 30W. It is doing exactly what you told it to do.

Update to ThrottleStop 9.4 and set the TPL window so it looks like this. Power Limit 4 should be set to 0.





PL2 should be at least 60W, not 30W.

The Intel TDP power limit rating for an 8750H is 45W. Some manufacturers like Acer like to enforce this limit.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




You can try setting PL1 higher than 45W in ThrottleStop but during a long term stress test, it will likely still power limit throttle down to 45W. That is what PL1 and PL2 lighting up red in Limit Reasons means. Power limit throttling. When this happens, EDP OTHER will also light up red under the RING column.

Clear the BD PROCHOT check box on the main screen of ThrottleStop.

There is no need to undervolt the core and the cache equally. Keep the cache at -120 mV and try setting the core to -175 mV or higher. Test with Cinebench to see if using different voltages improves performance or temperatures.


----------



## Giorgio8 (Jan 11, 2022)

i did everything as you told me and I think it helped me there is no more power and TP2 red limit... thank you !  and one more Question: can i lower temps without Disabling Turbo Boost?


----------

